# Neues Thema: Ubisoft führt den Online-pass ein! :(



## GTA 3 (18. Juni 2011)

*Neues Thema: Ubisoft führt den Online-pass ein! *

Ubisoft bestätigte heute, dass man Ghost Recon Future Soldier nicht mehr für PC releasen wird, da die Entwicklungen daran eingestellt wurden.
Somit wird die PC-Gemeinde nur mit dem billigen 08/15 Client Spiel "Ghost Recon Online" getröstet.

Hier die Bestätigung.



> Aus den Ubiforen:
> Um mal für ein bisschen Klarheit zu sorgen:
> 
> Ghost Recon Online und Ghost Recon Future Soldier sind zwei verschiedene Projekte!
> ...


Ich finde es ungeheurlich und einfach nur traurig, wieso Ubisoft das Spiel für den PC eingestellt hat. 
Ich bin wirklich entäuscht und sehr betrübt darüber,dass kein neues  G.R.F.S für den PC erscheint und das macht mir auch ein bischen Angst, dass andere Spiele auch dann nicht mehr für den PC erscheinen werden. 
Auch gab es keinen Statement dazu, was ich ein bischen schade finde, warum wurde das Spiel für den PC abgesetzt ? 
Ich hoffe das eins in den nächsten Tagen eingereicht wird.


Ich hoffe sehr, das bei den Spielereihen Splinter Cell und Rainbow Six nicht das gleiche passieren wird.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*
UPDATE: 20.06.2011*

Wie auf der Startseit von PCGH zu lesen ist, hat ein Ubisoft Mitarbeiter mit dem Nick "Ubi_Pierre" seinen Post editiert. 
Zusehen ist das die Plattformen PS3 und Xbox 360 entfernt wurden und durch Multiplattform ersetzt wurden.


> Um mal für ein bisschen Klarheit zu sorgen:
> 
> Ghost Recon Online und Ghost Recon Future Soldier sind zwei verschiedene Projekte!
> 
> ...


Anscheinend könnte GRFS doch noch für den PC erscheinen, aber erst nach dem es für die Konsolen erschienen ist.
Leider bin ich damit immer noch nicht zufrieden, weil ich festellen musste das Kinect jetzt sogar wichtiger geworden ist als der PC.
Unglaublich!
Jetzt heißt es nur noch abwarten und Tee trinken bis Ubisoft dazu endlich ein Statement abgibt!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*NEUES THEMA:*

Wie ich gerade erfahren habe, vergrault Ubisoft jetzt weitere Kunden, und zwar auf jeder Plattform!
Sie führen, wie EA jetzt einen sogenannten OnlinePass ein, was bedeutet,  dass wenn man ein Spiel gebraucht kauft, man extra 10 € zahlen muss,  damit man es Online spielen kann!
Also das wird hier immer schlimmer mit Ubisoft, wie soll das weitergehen ?!?!

Quelle: Cynamite.de


----------



## fac3l3ss (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

Wie Ubi den PC-Spieler mag, sieht man doch am DRM! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Threshold (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

Ich dachte das soll der Gegner für Modern Warfare sein?
Oder verschiebt Ubi Soft den Kampf gegen MW3 auf die Konsole weil es wie immer um Kosten geht?


----------



## eXtra (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

Ja , also das ist doch mal eine Frechheit , weiss einer wie sie das begruenden ? (Ich bin absichtlich vom Konsolen Markt abgeschprungen weil ich dachte im PC liegt die Zukunft ... Und jetzt das! Ungeheuerlich.


----------



## zøtac (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

Oh Gott wie lächerlich.
Mimimi die mögen uns PC Spieler nicht 

Sry aber das musste mal raus. 
Alles was eine Firma macht ist Gewinnmaximierung. Das hat kein bisschen mit mögen und nicht mögen zu tun.


----------



## fac3l3ss (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*



zøtac schrieb:


> Oh Gott wie lächerlich.
> Mimimi die mögen uns PC Spieler nicht
> 
> Sry aber das musste mal raus.
> Alles was eine Firma macht ist Gewinnmaximierung. Das hat kein bisschen mit mögen und nicht mögen zu tun.


 Gewinnmaximierung? Verstehe ich hier was falsch?
Wenn die den Titel überhaupt nicht für den PC rausbringen, machen die doch weinger Geld, als wenn die eine billige Konsolenportierung für den PC rausbringen würden, oder 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## zøtac (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

Auf Konsolen verdient man mehr Geld, sehr viel mehr. 
Vielleicht lohnt sich nen PC Port nicht mehr


----------



## fac3l3ss (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*



zøtac schrieb:


> Auf Konsolen verdient man mehr Geld, sehr viel mehr.
> Vielleicht lohnt sich nen PC Port nicht mehr


 Hmm... Irgenwie will ich das nicht glauben :/
Am PC werden doch auch Spiele gekauft... Und das ist unabhängig von den Konsolenverkäufen...
Wenn die Konsolenverkäufe X sind und die PC-Verkäufe Y sind, dann:
Egal wie klein Y ist (sicher wird es irgendjemand auch für den PC kaufen), ist X+Y mehr als X??
Zumindest ist das meine Theorie.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## zøtac (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

Das ganze auf den PC zu Porten usw kostet aber auch ne menge Geld 
Also entweder du hast x
oder du hast x+y-a


----------



## fac3l3ss (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*



zøtac schrieb:


> Das ganze auf den PC zu Porten usw kostet aber auch ne menge Geld
> Also entweder du hast x
> oder du hast x+y-a


 Stimmt, aber trotzdem musst du folgendes bedenken:
Kein X+Y-A = APG = Angry PC Gamers


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## mickythebeagle (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

ist doch normal.
Beispiel Crysis 2 - Limited Edition (uncut)
PC-Version 36,40 €
PS3 55,90€
XBox360 55,90€
Amazon.de: crysis 3

Daran sieht man doch schon wo die Kohle verdient wird


----------



## zøtac (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

Du weißt das Sony und M$ da auch abkassieren?


----------



## mickythebeagle (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

Lächerlich Wenig. Da machts die Masse dann


----------



## PixelSign (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

wie zotac schon sagt, es geht hier nur um gewinne. was soll es denn sonst für einen plausiblen grund geben warum man die pc platform einstampft? und wenn die analysten wieder sagen "pc lonht sich" dann wird eben die pr-machinerie angeworfen und die pc-spieler gebauchmiezelt. dann ist die welt wieder in ordnung und jeder kauft das zeug. so läuft das in der marktwirtschaft, spiele sind auch nur produkte die möglichst viel geld einbringen sollen (was man ja auch niemanden verübeln kann).


----------



## mickythebeagle (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

Der Grund ist doch nur der, das Sony sowie M$ mit nem Firmware-Update ihrer Konsolen 
die Raubkopien stoppen können. Auch wenns immer nur kurz ist.
Beim PC dauert es ja keine 5 Minuten und ein Crack für das Game xyz ist da.
Und wie sehr Ubisoft auf die Nase fiel wissen wir ja alle seid den Siedler 7, und dem Online Zwang.


----------



## Threshold (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Gewinnmaximierung? Verstehe ich hier was falsch?
> Wenn die den Titel überhaupt nicht für den PC rausbringen, machen die doch weinger Geld, als wenn die eine billige Konsolenportierung für den PC rausbringen würden, oder


 
Kommt darauf an. Wenn die Marketing Leute gesagt haben dass die Gewinnwahrscheinlichkeit im PC Bereich geringer ist als die Entwicklungskosten der PC Version gibt es keine PC Version. 

Rockstar scheint ja eine ähnliche Schiene zu fahren. Bisher gab es die Konsolen Version auch irgendwann auf dem PC aber derzeit sieht es nicht danach aus dass die aktuellen Rockstar Games auf dem PC landen werden.


----------



## fac3l3ss (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an. Wenn die Marketing Leute gesagt haben dass die Gewinnwahrscheinlichkeit im PC Bereich geringer ist als die Entwicklungskosten der PC Version gibt es keine PC Version.
> 
> Rockstar scheint ja eine ähnliche Schiene zu fahren. Bisher gab es die Konsolen Version auch irgendwann auf dem PC aber derzeit sieht es nicht danach aus dass die aktuellen Rockstar Games auf dem PC landen werden.


Sad but true


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## GTA 3 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Rockstar scheint ja eine ähnliche Schiene zu fahren. Bisher gab es die Konsolen Version auch irgendwann auf dem PC aber derzeit sieht es nicht danach aus dass die aktuellen Rockstar Games auf dem PC landen werden.


 Stimmt, ich wünsche mir immer noch RDR und LA Noire für den PC. Wer weiß vllt erscheinen die in einem Pack mit GTA V.
Oder Rockstar Games bleibt bei diesem Trend und GTA V erscheint auch nicht für den PC.


----------



## fac3l3ss (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*



GTA 3 schrieb:


> Stimmt, ich wünsche mir immer noch RDR und LA Noire für den PC. Wer weiß vllt erscheinen die in einem Pack mit GTA V.
> Oder Rockstar Games bleibt bei diesem Trend und GTA V erscheint auch nicht für den PC.


 Ich behaupte ja, das es RDR und LA NoARRR nicht für den PC geben wird, GTA V aber schon, weil GTA halt so ein beliebter Titel ist etc.

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## GTA 3 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Ich behaupte ja, das es RDR und LA NoARRR nicht für den PC geben wird, GTA V aber schon, weil GTA halt so ein beliebter Titel ist etc.
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss


Und weil es viele große Moddergemeinden gibt.


----------



## Ich 15 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

Die Überschrift finde ich etwas reißerisch, denn Ubisoft bringt im Gegensatz zu anderen Publishern fast alle Spiele auch für PC. Außerdem haben sie auch exklusive PC Spiele(z.B. Siedler,Anno, Trackmania)


----------



## fac3l3ss (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*



Ich 15 schrieb:


> Die Überschrift finde ich etwas reißerisch, denn Ubisoft bringt im Gegensatz zu anderen Publishern fast alle Spiele auch für PC. Außerdem haben sie auch exklusive PC Spiele(z.B. Siedler,Anno, Trackmania)


 Und sie haben den PC exklusiven Kopierschutz!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## The_Schroeder (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

So Langsam macht sich Ubisoft immer mehr lächerlich, erst verschieben sie den Release aus Angst das ihr Produkt nicht mit CoD und Bf3 mithalten kann und dann legen sie es klam heimlich aufs Eis,..

Iwie kann ich die, die sich ne Spiel laden sogar verstehen *NEIN ich finds nicht positiv*,...ich mein, gucken wir uns mal Assassins Creed an,...mal ehrlich was soll die *******?,..seitdem 1.Teil die selbe Grafik, selbe hacklige Steuerung und ne schwache KI,..absolut kein Fortschritt, die Story naja, sie ist gut aba warum werden die Spieler zB mit Situationen zugespamt in den Fragen entstehen, ohne Antworten zu erhalten ?
Bei heutigen "PC Spielen" fehlt mir iwie der Tiefgang von damals aus der "Guten alten Zeit"


----------



## lukas93h (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

Also der einzige Grund - ernsthaft - warum ich noch keine Konsole besitze ist Battlefield 3. Ohne diesen Grund hätten mich Entwickler wie Ubisoft quasi dazu getrieben eine Konsole zu kaufen, da einfach nur noch für Konsole produziert wird. Hier hat man ja das beste Beispiel: Ich weiß noch das gute alte Ghost Recon... das waren noch zeiten. Anzeichen dafür dass Ubisoft immer mehr und mehr auf PC-User schei*t gab es in Advanced Warfighter und in Double Agent. Die waren absoluter Dreck für PC. Jetzt ist so weit, dass sie sich nicht mal mehr die Mühe machen Dreck für PC herzustellen, wobei angesichts dieser Tatsache, finde ich das gar nicht mal so schlimm. Auch ich als PC-user habe meinen Stolz und will Qualität.


----------



## cubbi223 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

Ich sehe das von der Seite wenn nur noch 1-2 publisher für den PC markt da sind steigt vieleicht wieder die Qualität der spiele. Unfd die ist egal von welchen Studio zu Konsolen lastig


----------



## nassa (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

ubisoft soll bleiben wo der pfeffer wächst. ist mir doch egal ob das rauskommt oder nicht.

wobei ich ubisoft generell verstehe. Wenn ich Spieleentwickler wäre, dann würde ich auch nix für den PC entwickeln. Allein das ganze gecracke der Spiele versaut doch das Geschäft. Außerdem ist es viel schwieriger ein Spiel auf der PC-Platform zu programmieren, da man stets mit unterschiedlichen Systemen auskommen muss. Es gibt weiterhin noch diverse Software-Probleme.


----------



## Andrej (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

Ist ja lachhaft.Sie wollen nichts rausbringen für den PC.Nur weil man bei den Konsolen immer die alte schess Technick jeders Jahr verwenden kann.Bis dann mal eine neue Konsolle rauskommt die immer noch 50% schlechter ist als ein PC.Die wollen den Kunden einfach das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen.Für die Konsolen werden die spiele regelrecht gestempelt z.B CoD.Cod MW2,Cod BO,CoD MW3 bei dennen sich die Grafik garnicht verändert hat.


----------



## MaxNag (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

gut, dass ich außer DNF bei blizzards RTS Spielen bin. PC Exklusiv 

und Bei LoL, ist aber technisch eher eine Zumutung als Spiel...


----------



## Freakless08 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*



cubbi223 schrieb:


> Ich sehe das von der Seite wenn nur noch 1-2 publisher für den PC markt da sind steigt vieleicht wieder die Qualität der spiele.


Warum das? Die könnten jeden Rotz dann abliefern und die Leute die nur einen PC haben und keine Konsolen mussen das Fressen was Angeboten wird  (oder greifen freudig auch zur Konsole um davon endlich erlöst zu werden).


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*



cubbi223 schrieb:


> Ich sehe das von der Seite wenn nur noch 1-2 publisher für den PC markt da sind steigt vieleicht wieder die Qualität der spiele. Unfd die ist egal von welchen Studio zu Konsolen lastig


 
Wenn es keine Konkurenz in einem Markt gibt, gibt es auch keinen Anlass, qualitativ hervor zu stechen..


----------



## Borkenkaefer (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

Schade eigentlich. Aber seit dem Ubisoft DRM mag ich die eh nicht mehr.
Gibt ja zum Glück andere fähige Firmen die Spiele für den PC machen.


----------



## PAN1X (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

Sie sollten sich mal fragen, warum sich der PC-Markt für sie nicht mehr lohnt. Weil einfach die Qualität der PC-Spiele nicht mehr akzeptabel ist und somit natürlich keinen reißenden Absatz findet. Ich finde das grottig, was Ubisoft da abliefert. Gewinnmaximierung hin oder her. Es gibt schon so viele Publisher und Studios, die nur des Geldes wegen produzieren und halbfertige Spiele auf den Markt werfen. 

Es sind Entwickler wie z.B. Bethesda, die gute Qualität abliefern. Und dabei spielt es gar keine Rolle, ob PC oder Konsole. Ich fand alle Spiele bisher sehr gelungen, durchdacht und fesselnd. Skyrim wird auch ein Knaller, darauf verwette ich ein Blatt Papier!


----------



## mmayr (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

Ubisoft ist eh nur schice!


----------



## Stricherstrich (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*



mickythebeagle schrieb:


> ist doch normal.
> Beispiel Crysis 2 - Limited Edition (uncut)
> PC-Version 36,40 €
> PS3 55,90€
> ...


 

Schwachsinn, der aufpreis zwischen Konsolen und Pc version ist das was Sony und Microsoft bekommen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

Konsole ist schnelles und leicht verdientes Geld, keine großartige Anpassung an die Leistung für den PC. Es lebe die Einheitsware für den Einheitskunden. Die werden es vielleicht schon noch merken das man eine Hand die einen füttert nicht beißen sollte, spätestens wenn sich deren Games wie Blei im Regal zurück bleiben. Games kann man nicht essen und als Zahlungsmittel zu unhandlich. Pfui


----------



## Ezio (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

Wenn es sich nicht lohnt, entwickeln sie eben nicht für PC. Ganz einfache Gewinnmaximierung.


----------



## ChaoZ (18. Juni 2011)

eXtra schrieb:
			
		

> Ja , also das ist doch mal eine Frechheit , weiss einer wie sie das begruenden ? (Ich bin absichtlich vom Konsolen Markt abgeschprungen weil ich dachte im PC liegt die Zukunft ... Und jetzt das! Ungeheuerlich.



Dasselbe bei mir... und weil ich nicht mit 30fps und Pixelmatsch zufrieden bin.


----------



## DarkMo (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

konsole boomt halt, weils unkompliziert is un die breite dröge masse anspricht. kein anspruch, kein niveau, zahlreich wie die lemminge. lassen sich ausbluten un das mit minimalem einsatz. und der pc? das sind leute, die wollen qualität. das sind scheinbar nich mehr viele. und man kann ned den quellcode vom lezten spiel neu benutzen  is doch das selbe wie mim fernsehen. was gescheites läuft da scho lang nich mehr. kannst den ganzen tag irgendwelchen schlechten "schauspielern" beim angeblichen urlauben zusehen, oder beim kaninchen spielen in der box (big brother), oder frauentausch, oder hierni (bauer) sucht frau, oder was es noch noch alles für aufgekratze hundescheisse vom wegrand da gibt. billigst produziert und die verblödete masse freut sich ^^

ich werd btw wohl nie zu ner konsole wechseln. eher hör ich auf. einerseits hatte ich als kind son sega ding da mit sonic und konsole is für mich somit kinderkram, zum zweiten mag ich die konsolen genre nich so wirklich. un nur wegen nem rennspiel hier un da hol ich ned son teil. shooter müssen da ne zumutung sein, aufgrund der ungeigneten steuerung un strategiespiel gehn garnich. man kann nur hoffen, das hochkomplexe spiele irgendwann zurück kehren. meine nächste hoffnung is das neue X. ma schauen obs ned mittlerweile auch von nem 5jährigen bedient werden kann :/


----------



## neuer101 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

Das ist ja echt mal lustig. Ich kann mich noch an eine News von vor einiger Zeit erinnern:



> Auf den nächsten Teil der Ghost-Recon-Reihe, mit dem Untertitel Future  Soldier, wird laut den Angaben des Produzenten Justin Drust *besonderen  Wert auf die PC-Version gelegt*. Drust betont, dass die Serie ihren  Ursprung auf dem PC hat und dementsprechend die Entwicklung der  *PC-Fassung eine höhere Priorität zugesichert bekommt*. Das Interview gab  Drust gegenüber vg247.com.  Bereits bei den Vorgänger-Teilen gab es Unterschiede zwischen den  Konsolen- und PC-Versionen: Beispielsweise verschiedene Perspektiven,  andere Multiplayer-Modi und Grafikunterschiede.



Quelle: Ghost Recon: Future Soldier - Fokus liegt auf der PC-Version - ubisoft, ghost recon future soldier

Das ich nicht lache...besonderen Wert auf die PC-Version gelegt? Das zeigt nur mal wieder traurigerweise, dass das alles nur Marketing-Gelaber ist.


----------



## Julianus2008 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

Ich habe echt soooooo einen Hals -.- Glauben die eigentlich, die können den PC auf Dauer ganz ignorieren? Wieso muss es gerade GR:FS sein?


----------



## Freakless08 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*



DarkMo schrieb:


> konsole boomt halt, weils unkompliziert is un die breite dröge masse anspricht. kein anspruch, kein niveau, zahlreich wie die lemminge. lassen sich ausbluten un das mit minimalem einsatz. und der pc? das sind leute, die wollen qualität. das sind scheinbar nich mehr viele.


Sorry. Aber Qualitativ hochwertige (PC) Spiele die was von der Spielmechanik und von der Story her taugen habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen. Das letzte Spiel das mich gefesselt hatte war Star Craft 2. Selbst Half-Life 2 war einfach zu vorhersehbar und linear das mir schon schlecht wurde und mich über die hohen Bewertungen gewundert habe. Qualität wird auch schon lange in PC Spielen klein geschrieben und lieber ein Teil nach dem Anderen rausgehauen (CoD, AC, BF) anstatt mal was innovatives zu probieren. Nur einige kleine Independent Labels bringen noch gute Spiele raus aber da ist man wohl auch hier im falschen Forum (da meist sehr niedrige Systemanforderung). Sobald ein Spiel kein DX11 hat - und sei es nur das es auf der Packung steht - wird das Spiel doch gleich schlecht gemacht. Die Mehrzahl hier will lieber no Brainer mit vielen Effekten - Passend zum aktuellen Fernsehprogramm und der Bild Zeitung.


----------



## art90 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Hmm... Irgenwie will ich das nicht glauben :/
> Am PC werden doch auch Spiele gekauft... Und das ist unabhängig von den Konsolenverkäufen...
> Wenn die Konsolenverkäufe X sind und die PC-Verkäufe Y sind, dann:
> Egal wie klein Y ist (sicher wird es irgendjemand auch für den PC kaufen), ist X+Y mehr als X??
> ...



x+y ist mehr als x. das stimmt so weit, ist aber etwas kurz gedacht.
denn wenn man die arbeit von y in ein anderes konsolenspiel "z" investiert, erzielt man bei gleichem aufwand noch mehr gewinn.

denn (x+z) > (x+y)


----------



## ThorMaer (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

Wayne juckts?

Diese billigen Mainsteamgames können sie selbst zocken.

Der PC hat genug exklusive Titel die qualiativ hochkarätig sind.

Und ja, diese Entwickler verweigern die Konsole mit Absicht als Plattform, da diese ihnen entweder viel zu langsam ist oder die Eingabemöglichkeiten fehlen (nur ein Gamepad ist halt etwas blöde, da lassen sich kaum anspruchsvollere Spiele mit gestalten). 
Sie wollen ihre Idden zu 100% und ohne Konsolen-Bremsklotz durchsetzen, und das ist sehr löblich.




Stricherstrich schrieb:


> Schwachsinn, der aufpreis zwischen  Konsolen und Pc version ist das was Sony und Microsoft bekommen.


 
Nix Schwachsinn, es ist nunmal Fakt dass ein Konsolenspiel zwischen 15-20€ teurer ist, bei niedrigerer Grafikqualität etc wohlgemerkt.
Wär mir viel zu teuer auf Dauer.
Ob davon die 20€ an Sony gehen oder nicht kann dem Konsument Wurst sein.


----------



## zøtac (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

Jetzt kommt die Grafik wieder 
Gameplay, Story, Leveldesign>>>>>>>Grafik.
Grafik ist so ziemlich das letzte das ein gutes Spiel ausmacht. Und so viel unterschied zwischen PC und Konsolengrafik ist da jetzt nicht 
Außerdem muss man ja nicht immer Vollpreisspiele kaufen. Konsolenspiele kann man im Gegensatz zu dem ganzen Steammist auch gebraucht kaufen


----------



## m-o-m-o (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

Oh doch, der Unterschied ist GEWALTIG. Vergleiche sind bei mir AC: II, L. A. Noire mit GTA IV PC und Mirror's Edge, alles auf einer Xbox 360. Nur 720p via Upscaling, geflimmer ohne Ende dank fehlendem AA, matschige Texturen, fehlende Effekte. Liegt aber vielleicht nur daran, dass ich so verwöhnt vom PC bin. 

Ach ja, und Konsolen beeinflussen sehr wohl das Gameplay von Spielen. (Hier ist mal wieder ein guter Zeitpunkt, mein Lieblingsbeispiel Crysis 2 zu liefern ) Open World ist fast nicht mit Konsolen. Und was ich mir bei L. A. Noire ansehen durfte, zeigt, wie sehr die Konsolen zu kämpfen haben: Kaum verschwindet ein Auto auch nur 2 Sekunden aus dem Blickfeld, ist es verschwunden. Hast du dir angesehen, was Ubisoft auf der Rainbow Six Serie gemacht hat? Die Planungsphase ist beispielweise komplett weggefallen, ich kann Vegas 2 komplett ohne Taktik mit einer Pistole auf Realistisch durchspielen und das im Alleingang. Und wenn ich mich recht erinnere, waren Konsolen ein wichtiger Grund für Autohealing (man darf mich korrigieren )

Dass Ubisoft den PC vernachlässigt ist doch nichts neues, siehe AC.


----------



## ThorMaer (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*



m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Oh doch, der Unterschied ist GEWALTIG. Vergleiche sind bei mir AC: II, L. A. Noire mit GTA IV PC und Mirror's Edge, alles auf einer Xbox 360. Nur 720p via Upscaling, geflimmer ohne Ende dank fehlendem AA, matschige Texturen, fehlende Effekte.


 

Jepp, keine Frage.  Grade in GTA 4 z.B. sieht mans enorm, das kannst auf der Konsole fast nicht spielen, da kriegst Augenkrebs, sieht sogar am PC bei allerniedrigsten Grafikeinstellungen noch besser aus.
Und dafür dann 60€ zahlen? Nein danke.
Für manche Konsolenspiele wollen sie ja jetzt schon 70€, also wer sich so billig abzocken lässt... 




zøtac schrieb:


> Außerdem muss man ja nicht immer  Vollpreisspiele kaufen. Konsolenspiele kann man im Gegensatz zu dem  ganzen Steammist auch gebraucht kaufen



Hä? Es geht aber um den NEUPREIS, nix Gebrauchtpreis. PC Spiele kannst genauso gebraucht kaufen, nur sind die dann ebenfalls wieder günstiger als Konsolenspiele zu haben. 

Und was willst du jetzt mit Steam? Wenn ich im PS-Store (Steam-Äquivalent) was kaufe kann ich es auch nicht mehr weiterverkaufen, von daher ziemlich dämlich und angebracht dein Beispiel.


----------



## m-o-m-o (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

Da muss ich zotac aber auch verteidigen, denn durch dem zunehmenden DRM Mist oder Einwegcodes für Day 1 DLCs haben PC Spieler deutlich mehr Probleme, ein Spiel weiterzuverkaufen als ein Konsolenspieler.

Edit: Der Neupreis von Konsolenspielen ist aber wirklich höher.


----------



## ThorMaer (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

Ich weiss ja nicht was ihr so für einen Mist spielt, ich spiel nur qualitativ gutes Zeug, und mein ArmA 2 z.B. hab ich gebraucht gekauft, no Problem.

Egal, selbst wenns Einwegcode ist, man muss das Spiel doch auch nicht zwangsläufig weiterverkaufen, ein wirklich gutes Spiel behält man und zockts vielleicht in paar Jahren nochmal durch, evtl. mit geilen Mods. Außerdem sind sie ja von vornerein oft 20€ günstiger, da kann ich die leichter behalten.

So einen Dreck wie Ubisofts DRM würd ich mir halt auch nicht auf die Platte tun, wers dennoch tut ist selbst Schuld. Spielt lieber gute Spiele wo man solche Probleme nicht hat.

Wer wirklich qualiativ zocken will tut das sowieso nicht auf einer Konsole, die nervenden Probleme (siehe 2 Posts drüber) verderben dir alles, und bei den Preisen kriegt dann auch der letzte der für sein Geld selbst arbeiten muss das kotzen.


----------



## Abufaso (19. Juni 2011)

Och nee, hoffentlich machen das nicht auch noch andere Entwickler.  
Die wollen nur Profit, und entwickeln deswegen mehr für die Konsolen 
In den Staaten gibt es in einem RIESIGEN Elektromarkt KEIN EINZIGES PC Spiel, aber Dutzende von Games für PS3 und XBox  Kein Wunder dass die keine Gewinne einfahren wenn dort anscheinend nur auf der Konsole gezockt wird.


----------



## m-o-m-o (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

Ich behalte meine Spiele ja auch, aber ich weiß, dass viele Leute nun mal ihre Spiele weiterverkaufen wollen.

Um ein paar beliebte Spiele zu nennen, die mit Einwegcodes oder DRM bzw Steam versehen sind:

Duke Nukem Forever
CoD 6,7 (5?)
Mass Effect
Mass Effect 2
Civilization V
Die Sims 3
Assassins Creed II
GTA IV
Sämtliche Valve Spiele seit Half Life 2
Battlefield 3

Man sieht, es gibt keinen Zusammenhang zwischen Qualität und Weiterverkaufs/Kopierschutz.


----------



## zøtac (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

Desus Ex 3 wird auch an Steam gebunden.
Ich besitze PC und Konsole, und versteh einfach nicht wie man ununterbrochen über Konsolen Weinen und Flamen kann. 

JEDE Firma, und dazu zählen nun mal auch Entwicklerstudios, ist ausschließlich an maximalen Gewinn interessiert. Was daran so böse versteh wer will


----------



## m-o-m-o (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

Ich finds ärgerlich mit Konsolenports, aber ich habe mich inzwischen damit abgefunden. Sauer werde ich nur noch, wenn davor Bull über die PC Version geredet wird oder die PC Version wegen Mängeln unspielbar ist. 

Aber sein wir ehrlich: Wäre ich (oder alle möglichen anderen) der Chef eines Publishers, würde ich es genauso machen. Bis auf die Sache mit DRM, das bringt mich auf die Palme wenn der auch nur 1% mehr stört als ein normaler Kopierschutz, der genauso sicher ist und auch in 10 Jahren MP Support garantieren kann


----------



## ThorMaer (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*



zøtac schrieb:


> JEDE Firma, und dazu zählen nun mal auch Entwicklerstudios, ist ausschließlich an maximalen Gewinn interessiert. Was daran so böse versteh wer will


 
Ja, ist doch ok.

Trotzdem sind die Konsolen halt unterlegen, Grafik bzw. Bildqualität teils grauenhaft, sauteure Spiele, keine "Steam-Deal-Superangebote", Ego-Shooter kaum "richtig" spielbar da keine Maus + Tastatur. 

Crysis 2 hat sich auf dem PC übrigens besser verkauft als auf jeweils einer der Konsolen, glaube doppelt so oft.


----------



## Abufaso (19. Juni 2011)

Das liegt daran dass die PC Zocker Crysis schon kannten, und es für die Konsoleros ein komplett neues Spiel war.


----------



## ThorMaer (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

Das ist kein schlüssiges Argument.

Fakt ist die PC-Versionen verkaufen sich teils häufiger als eine der beiden Konsolenversionen. 

Selbstverständlich fließt auch Schmiergeld von Sony z.B. an Rockstar, um manche Teile PS3-Exklusiv zu halten. 

Aber wie schon gesagt, der PC hat mindestens genauso gute und zahlreiche Exklusivtitel, qualiativ oft eine ganze Ecke höher, nur werden die scheinbar gerne unter den Tisch gekehrt


----------



## Abufaso (19. Juni 2011)

Vor allem Rollen- und Strategiespiele.


----------



## riedochs (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

Seit dem Ubisoft Launcher Mist kauf ich nichts mehr von dem Laden. Von daher mir egal. Aber Ubisoft muss Geld verdienen und wenn das mit dem PC nicht mehr zufriedenstellend geht, gut dann halt nicht.


----------



## Pimp-OINK (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

Pfft Ubi...


sind eh nur Franzosen.....hm...irgendwie rassistisch....trotzdem sind s welche...ähhh komme ich da wieder raus?


FarCry 1 "Ubisoft" big Fail......<---besser?


Tschuldigung aber wen interessiert solch kurzsichtiges Vorurteil? Dasselbe Ding hab ich hier geschrieben....von der Art derselbe Mist......Also....pffft ....gar nicht beachten


----------



## Sperrfeuer (19. Juni 2011)

zøtac schrieb:
			
		

> Desus Ex 3 wird auch an Steam gebunden.
> Ich besitze PC und Konsole, und versteh einfach nicht wie man ununterbrochen über Konsolen Weinen und Flamen kann.
> 
> JEDE Firma, und dazu zählen nun mal auch Entwicklerstudios, ist ausschließlich an maximalen Gewinn interessiert. Was daran so böse versteh wer will



Und dann gibt es da noch die Idealisten, die tatsächlich PC-exklusiv entwickeln, selbst wenn Sie dadurch weitaus weniger Umsatz machen (z.B. Bohemia Interactive)


----------



## wiley (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

Moinsen,

Stört mich überhaupt nicht das es für den PC eingestampft wurde,was ich den Videos entnehmen konnte war es eh ein ultra schlechter Witz 
Ghost Recon ist nach Island Thunder gestorben (obwohl ich zugeben muss das GRAW2 nicht sooo schlecht war).
Genau das gleiche gilt für die Rainbow Six Serie.Nach Ravenshield wurde es immer grottiger...
Gibts Sierra noch?Vielleicht machen sie ja mal nen neues SWAT^^


----------



## borni (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

Naja... hoffentlich kommt FarCry 3 wenigstens für den PC. Was man bisher gesehen hat sah ja echt ganz gut aus.


----------



## ondraste (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

lasst die är....   doch ziehen,irgendwann is der pc wieder die leadplattform
und dann wird deren müll nicht mehr gekauft..so einfach is das..!!!!!!!gibt genug 
andere sachen....


----------



## El Sativa (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

ubi ist halt nicht die carritas.
gewinne, gewinne, gewinne, das ist was zählt.
heute hat man aktiengesellschaften und da will jeder aktionär erstmal geld sehen. 
danach wird das übrige geld ins marketing gesteckt und von dem was übrigbleibt wird das produkt hergestellt.
das da dann keine luft mehr bleibt um kostendeckend den aufwendigeren pcbereich abzudecken, ist man halt gezwungen den bereich zu verlassen.
zudem sollte es den wohl auch den kopierern mal einen schuss vorm bug verpassen. 

ich habe mich jedenfalls mit dem kopierschutz von ubi abgefunden und lebe damit recht gut, zumal ich nicht allzuoft einen titel von denen zocke. mal zwischendurch sh5 und das wars.


----------



## DarkMo (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Sorry. Aber Qualitativ hochwertige (PC) Spiele die was von der Spielmechanik und von der Story her taugen habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen. Das letzte Spiel das mich gefesselt hatte war Star Craft 2. Selbst Half-Life 2 war einfach zu vorhersehbar und linear das mir schon schlecht wurde und mich über die hohen Bewertungen gewundert habe. Qualität wird auch schon lange in PC Spielen klein geschrieben und lieber ein Teil nach dem Anderen rausgehauen (CoD, AC, BF) anstatt mal was innovatives zu probieren. Nur einige kleine Independent Labels bringen noch gute Spiele raus aber da ist man wohl auch hier im falschen Forum (da meist sehr niedrige Systemanforderung). Sobald ein Spiel kein DX11 hat - und sei es nur das es auf der Packung steht - wird das Spiel doch gleich schlecht gemacht. Die Mehrzahl hier will lieber no Brainer mit vielen Effekten - Passend zum aktuellen Fernsehprogramm und der Bild Zeitung.


 najo, wieso ist denn seit jahren ein rückgang zu bemerken? ich habs ja im letzten post schon geschrieben. und du bist ja scheinbar auf dem selben dampfer (enn ich deinen letzten satz lese, is das genau meine aussage). die konsolen bedienen eben einen mark anspruchsloser käufer und dieser anspruchslose mist wird nur aufn pc portiert. das die verwöhnte pc gemeinde den scheiss ned blind kauft (sie kennt ja besseres) is da wohl nich schwer zu verstehen. das damit die einnahmen gegenüber dem konsolenmarkt schrumpfen ist eine weitere folge. pc'ler wollen was ordentliches. meistens natürlich eben auch games, die am limit der technik arbeiten (können, muss ja auch der durchschnitts pc noch damit laufen, sonst verkauft man ja garnic mehr ^^), die aber eben auch ordentlich designed sind. weg von schlauch levels. speicherfresender? wieso nich. viele ham eh scho 4 und mehr gb ram. da kann man auch mal flüchtige daten bissl länger speichern (wie das bsp mit dem auto, das umdie ecke biegt und verschwindet. im speicher behalten, hinterherfahren und den erhöhten realismusgrad genießen, weil die karre wieder vor einem steht). der pc bietet viele möglichkeiten un is aufgrund von weiterentwicklung ned so limitiert wie die blöden konsolen. un selbst wenn dann mal die nächste konsolen generation kommt, wird sie sicher ned länger wie ein jahr besser sein, als der pc. allerdings steht dieses spitzenreiter-jahr sicherlich wieder 10 jahren der akuten bremse gegenüber.

sollen konsolen ihre berechtigung haben. wems gefällt bitte. aber wenn die konsole mein hobby grillt, dann darf ich wohl zurecht sauer sein oder? lässt der kinderschleppy mich in ruhe, lass ich ihn auch in ruhe  btw gehts mir um das allgemeinbild. das game hier is mir recht egal ^^ zeigt aber eben sehr gut die entwicklung der branche.

und das thema verkaufbarkeit von spielen is mir auch latte. hab noch nie nen game verkauft. ich überleg mir sehr genau, wo ich mein geld investier. auch gerade diese "muss alles haben, egal wie grottig es is" manie von so manchem (auch hier) trägt nicht grad zu einer verbesserung der lage bei. kritisches käuferverhalten, das nich jeden dreck konsumiert, wäre schonmal ein anfang.


----------



## ThorMaer (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*



ondraste schrieb:


> lasst die är....   doch ziehen,irgendwann is der pc wieder die leadplattform
> und dann wird deren müll nicht mehr gekauft..so einfach is das..!!!!!!!gibt genug
> andere sachen....


 
Was soll das?

Der PC ist derzeit natürlich noch die Leadplattform.

Schau dir Verkaufszahlen von Crysis 2 an. 

Und Qualitativ sowieso. Wenn sich an der Konsolengrafik nichts ändert, sprich wenn die immer Grafik- und Bildtechnisch hinterherhinken, dann kann das nie eine echte Leadplattform werden.
Leadplattform (=Führungsplattform) ist immer das bessere.

Siehst doch auch an den PC-Exklusiven Entwicklern dass es es sich scheinbar lohnt.

Wenn Sony eben Schmiergeld an Ubisoft zahlt dass Spiel XY nicht für den PC erscheinen soll, bitteschön.


----------



## GTA 3 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*



ThorMaer schrieb:


> Wenn Sony eben Schmiergeld an Ubisoft zahlt dass Spiel XY nicht für den PC erscheinen soll, bitteschön.


 Wie kommst du grad auf Sony ?!  Splinter Cell Conviction ist immer noch nicht auf der PS 3 erschienen.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

Konsolen-Noobs!


----------



## Katamaranoid (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

Der PC mag vllt jetzt noch die Leadplattform sein... aber man sieht doch am Spielemarkt, wie sich die Spiele immer mehr in Richtung Konsole verschieben... so kommt es mir zumindest vor


----------



## NCphalon (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

Naja Ubisoft hatte schon ziemlich großen Erfolg mit PC-Exklusiven Titeln wie z.B. Anno oder auch Siedler (wobei die da in den letzten Teilen ganzschön abgebaut ham). Glaub net dass die den Computer als Spieleplattform fallen lassen.


----------



## ThorMaer (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*



Katamaranoid schrieb:


> Der PC mag vllt jetzt noch die Leadplattform sein... aber man sieht doch am Spielemarkt, wie sich die Spiele immer mehr in Richtung Konsole verschieben... so kommt es mir zumindest vor


 

Wo denn?

Wie schon gesagt, es gibt massig mehr PC-Exklusive Titel, ganze Genres fehlen komplett auf der Konsole. 
Darüberhinaus sind PC-Spiele günstiger und bieten eine teils signifikant bessere Bildqualität und Grafik.

Mit jedem Tag werden die Konsolen noch veralteter als sie sowieso schon sind und hängen mehr zurück, die Sony-Diletanten haben auch gezeigt was für Pfuscher da am Werk sind, einfach mal paar Wochen PSN down, Kundendaten weg etc

Wer da jetzt noch denkt es verschiebt sich irgendwas zugunsten der Konsolen lebt in einer Propagandawelt, die Firmen wie Sony so versuchen zu propagieren.

Lasst die Kiddies doch an ihren Konsolen Call Of Dutti mit Zielhilfe (Aimbot, weil man mit Gamepad keine EgoShooter richtig spielen kann) spielen und 65€ für ein Spiel bezahlen, PC-Gaming ist und bleibt trotzdem King.


----------



## orcep (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

Ich finde was bisher eigentlich total übersehen wurde als weiterer Vorteil von einem Pc das mann parktisch jedes Spiel für den Pc der letzten 5 Jahre mitm X Box 360 Controller einwandfrei ohne viel rumstellen spielen kann , bei Rennspielen macht des einfach viel mehr Spass vom Sofa mitm Controller zu spielen womit der für mich gesehen größte Vorteil für Konsolen wegfällt ...
Außerdem kann ich an einer Konsole keine photoshop Internet etc. haben die meisten Leute die ich kenne haben 1-2 Konsolen meistens noch ne Wii mit der sie seit Jahren nicht mehr gespielt haben weil es kein Spielsystem ist sondern ein Kindergartenspielsystem, und dann haben sie noch zusätzlich irgendwelche "zocker" Pcs für 1000 Euronen von Saturn und zahlen noch mehr für die Spiele also zahlenb Konsolennutzer einfach nur massivst drauf und haben ne schlechtere Grafik etc. 
Der wirklich einzige Vorteil aus meiner Sicht ist das man halt fast jedes Spiel zu 2t 3t etc. spielen kann ,trotz meist nervigem Splitscreens is doch ein klarer Vorteil , aber man könnte diesen Vorteil auch ohne Probleme am Pc nutzen, wenn dies von den Entwicklerstudios gemacht und erkannt werden würde. Und mal ganz ehrlich sooo oft kommen freunde jetz au nich zum zocken und wenn se da sind geht mann doch eig lieber raus weil zocken kann man auch allein oder über mp...

MFG 
Orcep


----------



## Darkfleet85 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*



ThorMaer schrieb:


> Wo denn?
> 
> Wie schon gesagt, es gibt massig mehr PC-Exklusive Titel, ganze Genres fehlen komplett auf der Konsole.
> Darüberhinaus sind PC-Spiele günstiger und bieten eine teils signifikant bessere Bildqualität und Grafik.
> ...



Sign!


----------



## Maverick306 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

Im Grunde genommen will Ubisoft sich doch nurnoch mehr Unbeliebter machen, damit bald wieder so aussieht: http://i.imgur.com/qaEmJ.jpg

Lasst uns einfach ubi boykottieren und gut ist...


----------



## winpoet88 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

Der x86 PC als "Game-Plattform" wird bis in einigen Jahren nur noch etwas für Enthusiasten sein, befürchte ich.......... ! Das liegt sowohl daran, das Games für Konsolen mehr Kohle bringen, wie hier auch schon gesagt wurde, einfacher zu entwickeln sind etc. ! Natürlich wird hie und da mal en Game für den PC rauskommen, dies werden aber hauptsächlich portierungen von Konsolen sein ! Das war in den letzten Jahren so und wird auch so weiter gehen.  Leider.....!


Greets Winpo8T


----------



## Freakless08 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*



orcep schrieb:


> Außerdem kann ich an einer Konsole keine photoshop Internet etc. haben


 Ah ja. Und Photoshop ist für jeden Rechner legal einzeln gekauft worden  Alles klar.


----------



## GTA 3 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Ah ja. Und Photoshop ist für jeden Rechner legal einzeln gekauft worden  Alles klar.


 Für die Xbox 360 gibt aber bald was besseres als Photoshop mit Kinect unterstützung, weiß bloß nicht mehr wie das heißt, hab den Namen vergessen ...


----------



## orcep (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

ich denke das minimum 80% der nutzer des kaufen weil es ja eig großteils von Nicht -Zockern und Firmen benützt wird ...is eh sau teuer also ....


----------



## kühlprofi (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

Solange es EA und dessen Studios gibt wird es noch lange gute PC-Titel geben, welche mit feinster Grafik bestechen können.


----------



## Betschi (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

Zum Glück gibt es Blizzard, die haben, glaube ich, noch kein Konsolenspiel rausgegeben


----------



## Freakless08 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*



Betschi schrieb:


> Zum Glück gibt es Blizzard, die haben, glaube ich, noch kein Konsolenspiel rausgegeben


Da bist du eindeutig falsch informiert.
Die hatten auch schon Ports und Spiele für SNES, PSX, Sega Saturn, Sega Mega Drive 32X, GameBoy Advance etc.


----------



## omega™ (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

WOW... das liegt aber schon etliche Jahre in der Vergangenheit.


----------



## Schokomonster (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*



Betschi schrieb:


> Zum Glück gibt es Blizzard, die haben, glaube ich, noch kein Konsolenspiel rausgegeben


Blizzards ersten eigene Spiele waren auf dem Super Nintendo (Lost Vikings, Blackthorne und noch einige andre an dessen Namen ich mich gerade nicht erinner). Ausserdem gab es noch Konsolenversionen zu Diablo, Starcraft und Warcraft 2.


----------



## ThorMaer (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*



GTA 3 schrieb:


> Für die Xbox 360 gibt aber bald was besseres als Photoshop mit Kinect unterstützung, weiß bloß nicht mehr wie das heißt, hab den Namen vergessen ...


 
Sorry aber laber doch nicht so einen Müll daher 

Photoshop ist seit vielen Jahren etabliert, da kommt so schnell nichts besseres was das von jetzt auf nacher ablöst, schon garkeine 08/15-Konsolen-App, außerdem ist ein Fernseher für prof. Bildbearbeitung ungeeignet wegen der schlechten Farbechtheit, PC-Monitore sind da Welten voraus.

@ die anderen:

Was wollt ihr immer mit dem Geld verdienen???

Natürlich kann man mit PC-Spielen gutes Geld verdienen, das zeigen die vielen PC-Exklusiven Entwicklerstudios, als auch die generellen Verkaufszahlen, also verbreitet nicht so einen Quatsch mit PC-Spielen könnte man kein Geld verdienen.

Die PC-Spieler sind evtl. nicht so blöd für ein Spiel 65-70€ + 5 DLCs á 15€ zu kaufen wie es manche Konsolenspieler sind, das ist richtig, denn sie sind mündiger, älter, reifer, wollen Spiele auf höchstem Niveau (kein Konsolen-Niveau), müssen ihr Geld selbst verdienen, und das passt manchen geldgeilen Entwicklerstudios natürlich nicht richtig, also wird über den PC gelästert. Billigste Propaganda.

Dass Entwickler solche Müllspiele wie "Call of Duty Black Ops" aus genannten Gründen nicht an den PC-Mann bringen, ist deshalb kein Wunder.


----------



## Threshold (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*



nassa schrieb:


> Allein das ganze gecracke der Spiele versaut doch das Geschäft.


 
Die Xbox ist auch gehackt. Hier ist es sogar noch viel einfach als auf dem PC da es ja eine Plattform ist. Alle Games sind identisch in der Grundstruktur. Beim PC machen die Entwickler noch ihr eigenes Ding in Sachen Kopierschutz aber bei der Xbox ist das ein Einheitsbrei und das ist schon seit Jahren durch.


----------



## BabaYaga (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

Tjo Ubi. Keine PC-Verison. Keine Kohle von mir. So einfach ist das


----------



## DesmondHume (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

wirklich schade, fing so aber auch beim amiga an.

Da PCs aber immer noch weit verbreitet sind, und sich dass nicht ändern wird, sehe ich noch viel Hoffnung.


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*



ThorMaer schrieb:


> Was wollt ihr immer mit dem Geld verdienen???
> 
> Natürlich kann man mit PC-Spielen gutes Geld verdienen, das zeigen die vielen PC-Exklusiven Entwicklerstudios, als auch die generellen Verkaufszahlen, also verbreitet nicht so einen Quatsch mit PC-Spielen könnte man kein Geld verdienen.



Der Punkt ist der, dass die Entwicklung der Spiele mittlerweile so teuer geworden ist, dass sich diese Kosten mit PC-only Titeln kaum wieder reinholen lassen.
Und ich frage mich, wo du die vielen "PC-Exklusiven Entwicklerstudios" her nimmst? Das einzige Genre in dem noch PC exklusiv entwickelt wird, sind Strategiespiele. Der Markt wird von den Entwicklern/Publishern dominiert, die für alle Plattformen entwickeln.



> Die PC-Spieler sind evtl. nicht so blöd für ein Spiel 65-70€ + 5 DLCs á 15€ zu kaufen wie es manche Konsolenspieler sind, das ist richtig, denn sie sind mündiger, älter, reifer, wollen Spiele auf höchstem Niveau (kein Konsolen-Niveau), müssen ihr Geld selbst verdienen, und das passt manchen geldgeilen Entwicklerstudios natürlich nicht richtig, also wird über den PC gelästert. Billigste Propaganda.



Das ist absoluter Mist was du da erzählst. Man braucht sich nur so manche (Game)-Diskussion hier im Forum anzuschauen um zu erkennen, dass es genügend PC-Sieler gibt, die weder mündig noch reif sind.
Außerdem wollen Konsolen-Spieler genau so qualitativ hochwertige Spiele für ihr Geld wie PC-Spieler auch. Ich habe neben meinem Gaming PC eine PS3 und eine Wii, und für alle drei Plattformen gibt es großartige Spiele. Bin ich deswegen, wie du behauptest, blöd weil ich für ein Uncharted 3 bereit bin 60-70€ auszugeben? Ich denke nicht!
Alleine aus diesem Gesichtspunkt ist deine Argumentation vollkommener quatsch.
Einige der besten Spiele für den PC sind Multi-Plattform Titel. Das aktuellste Beispiel ist The Witcher 2. Ein großartiges Game mit toller Grafik und spannender Story. Und das obwohl es auch für die XBox kommt


----------



## ThorMaer (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

@Cook:

Sorry aber du hast keine Ahnung.

Neben den Strategiespielen sind die auch die ganzen Simulatoren PC-Exklusiv.  Das sind schonmal zwei recht große Genres.

MP-Shooter kannst auf den Konsolen auch vergesen weil kein gescheites zielen möglich ist.

Dazu kommen noch absolute Knaller wie die ArmA-Reihe, S.T.A.L.K.E.R-Reihe, aber auch Crysis 1, Spiele die in die Spielegeschichte eingegangen sind. Metro 2033 gibts auch nicht für die PS3. Eigl. alle richtig guten Spiele gibts da nicht.

Dann wird oft einfach nur von PC und Konsolenexklusiv gesprochen, was schonmal falsch ist, da es 3 Plattformen sind (PC,Xbox,PS). Gibt einige Spiele die es nur für die xBox gibt und umgekehrt. Die gucken dann immer dumm in die Röhre.


----------



## art90 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Außerdem wollen Konsolen-Spieler genau so qualitativ hochwertige Spiele für ihr Geld wie PC-Spieler auch. Ich habe neben meinem Gaming PC eine PS3 und eine Wii, und für alle drei Plattformen gibt es großartige Spiele. Bin ich deswegen, wie du behauptest, blöd weil ich für ein Uncharted 3 bereit bin 60-70€ auszugeben?


 
wer 70€ für ein spiel bezahlt, der verdient sein geld nicht selbst (oder verdient wiederum soviel, dass es ihm egal ist).
dafür müssen viele 7 Stunden arbeiten. 
und wenn man dann eine stunde arbeitet, um eine stunde zu spielen, hört der spaß für mich auf. (bei 7 stunden spielzeit, die ja heute standard sind)

bei den steam-aktionen bekommt man dafür zehn gute spiele. für die man aber leider nie zeit hat -.-


----------



## mrnils253 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

Das mit dem keine Zeit kenn ich gut ich hab soviele spiele die ich noch anfangen oder fertig machen muss.


----------



## Emani (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

Vielleicht hat Ubisoft angst vor Battlefield 3, schade hätte gerne nochmal Ghost Recon ausprobiert.....


----------



## Acanio (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

Das liegt einzig und allein daran das PC Spiele zu oft raubkopiert werden.Und das die Pc Grafik meist besser ist und somit auch mehr Entwicklungsgelder erfordern.


----------



## ThorMaer (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

Konsolenspiele werden auch sehr sehr oft kopiert, Xbox Spiele wahrscheinlich sogar öfter als PC-Spiele, zeigen ja auch die Verkaufszahlen.


----------



## Ahab (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

Wow, das ist mal n hartes Brett.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

Dir ist schon klar das es einen Modelierer egal ist wieviele Poligone er für eine Spielfigur, maptexturen braucht.Aarbeit ist nur das testen auf PC und die bugs zu finden, es dauert eben länger und man braucht mehr leute die eine qualitätsicherung machen. Darn wird häufig gesparrt.Das sieht man an den bananen veröffendlichungen wie Call of duty 7 batlefield bc2 usw.
Nix kommt rraus ohne bugs, manch ein publicher kümmert sich nichtmal um die Bugs und belässt diese dann , besonders codemasters produktionen.Oder die von EA.An den Studios liegt es eher selten, meistsagt der Publisher nähmlich,Du willst Geld für die arbeit an den Patches , neeeeeeeeee zahl mal selber wir zahlen nicht.
Und was macht eine Firma die die rechte des Produktes nicht hatt, die wird nen Teufel tun und Patches für lau Programmieren.Erst recht nicht wenn dies ein Auftragsjob war.

Das Ubi so denkt ist klar, die wollen am Konsolenkampf teilnehmen und stellen sich im Herbst gegen MW3 und BF3.Ganz ehrlich falscher schritt. Ich bezweifle das an der Konsole mehr MP Spieler sind als aifn PC.Zuletzt bei crysis demo nachgesehn über 300 000menschen online.auf der welt,viele vielleicht mit der demo.
In COD mp PC version im schnitt 10000 server egal welcher teil.das ist schon bemerkenswert.Da kann man die Spieleranzahl nur schätzen etwa 200 000 tippe ich mal.
Und keiner spielt den ganzen tag.

zu den geliebten Sicherungskopien, dieser vorwurf ist so alt wie es PC und Konsolenspiele gibt.Dies hat niemals zu verkaufs miserfolge geführrt.der einzigste Grund für DRM ist der gebrauchtmarkt der VCOR der Massentauglichkeit von DRM genauso groß war wie der retailmarkt.Heute ist dieser beim PC ausgestorben.Nur noch alte spiele sind wen überhaubt gebraucht zu bekommen.Bzw würde ich kaufen.Konsolenspiele droht dieses schicksal Spätestenz beiden nächsten Konsolengeneration.

Bin ich froh das in England die PC und Konsolenspielpreise niedrig sind.Die in DE sind mehr als überzogen.Ach der ubilauncher isn DRM leihdienst, Spiele fürn Vollpreis und dann nichtmal in meinen besitzt, es wird zeit das Gesetze die Diktatorischen Softwareentwickler in die schranken weisst.Alles was Digital erwerbar ist hatt zufälligerweise keine Verbraucherrechte und kann ohne zögern die Nutzung untersagt werden.Bei Ubi ist es am schlimsten
DRM allgemein ist übrigens nee wirkliche zumutung, Steam ist da zumindest fair, man bekommt die Seriennr.Damit man zumindest neee sicherungskopie ohne steam nutzen kann.


----------



## art90 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*



Acanio schrieb:


> Das liegt einzig und allein daran das PC Spiele zu oft raubkopiert werden.Und das die Pc Grafik meist besser ist und somit auch mehr Entwicklungsgelder erfordern.


 
das ist zumindest das was die publisher sagen. ich glaube nicht, dass das stimmt. ich sorge höchtpersönlich dafür, dass xboxen in meinem bekanntenkreis verzaubert werden. die raubkopierer habens auf der xbox einfach viel schöner. wo sonst kann man online zocken, ohne auch nur ein spiel "gekauft" zu haben?
aber das nur nebenbei.

ich denke der grund liegt eher darin, dass pc'ler anspruchsvoller sind, da der altersschnitt höher ist als bei den konsolen. außerdem neigen pc'ler eher dazu sich vor einem kauf von irgendwas, mehrere tests durchzulesen.

pc'ler können außerdem ziemlich unangenehme kunden sein, da sie sich in foren austauschen, ihre unzufriedenheit mitteilen und eher dazu neigen veränderungen zu fordern als einfach hinzunehmen, was sie vorgesetzt bekommen.

desweiteren sind pc'ler verwöhnt, erwarten gute grafik, patches, freie serverwahl, mod-tools und kostenlose neue maps. daher lassen sie sich auch nur ungern durch dlc's melken.

aber genug pauschalisiert für heute. sagen wir einfach, die raubkopien sind schuld...


----------



## zøtac (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*



art90 schrieb:


> das ist zumindest das was die publisher sagen. ich glaube nicht, dass das stimmt. ich sorge höchtpersönlich dafür, dass xboxen in meinem bekanntenkreis verzaubert werden. die raubkopierer habens auf der xbox einfach viel schöner. wo sonst kann man online zocken, ohne auch nur ein spiel "gekauft" zu haben?
> aber das nur nebenbei.


mit einer "verzauberten" Xbox spielst du keine Woche Online 



> ich denke der grund liegt eher darin, dass pc'ler anspruchsvoller sind, da der altersschnitt höher ist als bei den konsolen. außerdem neigen pc'ler eher dazu sich vor einem kauf von irgendwas, mehrere tests durchzulesen.
> 
> pc'ler können außerdem ziemlich unangenehme kunden sein, da sie sich in foren austauschen, ihre unzufriedenheit mitteilen und eher dazu neigen veränderungen zu fordern als einfach hinzunehmen, was sie vorgesetzt bekommen.


Sry, aber das ist geistiger durchfall
Es gibt keine Konsolenforen, neeeiiiiinn, bloß nicht über den Tellerrand schauen, da könnte man ja merken das man sich mit der Konsolenverteufelung nur lächerlich macht.


----------



## Cook2211 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*



ThorMaer schrieb:


> @Cook:
> 
> Sorry aber du hast keine Ahnung.
> 
> ...



Ah ja.

Dann nenne mir bitte einen erfolgreichen Simulator der in den letzten Monaten auf den Markt gekommen ist!?

MP-Shooter gibt es auf den Konsolen genau so, und wird auch von den Konsoleros genutzt. Steuerung hin oder her.

ARMA ist eher ein Strategie Spiel. Also, wie schon von mir gesagt ein Spiel-Genre das eh PC-exklusiv ist!

Stalker hat mittlerweile einen Bart, und ein neues PC-exklusives Stalker ist bis jetzt auch noch nicht angekündigt.

Crysis 1 ist 4(!) Jahre alt und der Nachfolger ist bekanntermaßen ein Multi-Plattform Titel.

Und Metro 2033 ist ebenfalls für die XBox erschienen, also auch kein PC-only Titel, sondern Multi-Plattform.

Es gibt auch genügend richtig gute Konsolenspiele, die es nicht für den PC gibt. Zum Beispiel Red Dead Redemption. Von daher ist dein Argument, dass es richtig gute Spiele nur auf dem PC gibt schlichtweg falsch!

Deine Definition von Konsolen-exklusiv ist auch etwas eigenartig. Erscheint ein Game auf der XBox und/oder PS3 und nicht auf dem PC, dann ist es logischerweise Konsolen-exklusiv


----------



## ThorMaer (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

Lern liesen, ich schreib "Metro 2033 gibts auch nicht für die PS3"


"Und es gibt auch genügend richtig gute Konsolenspiele, die es nicht für den PC gibt. Zum beispiel Red Dead Redemption."

Red Dead Redemption hat einen längeren Bart als  S.T.A.L.K.E.R., stinklangweilig und monoton gegen letzteres. Immer die gleichen langweiligen Aufgaben, Grafik von vorgestern. 

"Dann nenne mir bitte einen erfolgreichen Simulator der in den letzten Monaten auf den Markt gekommen ist!?"

Google einfach selbst ein bisschen. Es kommen jeden Monat viele PC-exklusive Sims raus. 
Klar, oft auch Schrott, aber den gibts bei den Konsolen mindestens genauso, wenn sie mal wieder ihre 2D Spiele versuchen loszuwerden.

ArmA ist kein Strategiespiel sondern ein Taktik-Shooter bzw. eine Militär-Simulation. Red Depp Redemption z.B. kackt hier im Vergleich ab, keine MP-Szene, keine Mods, Spiel schon tot.

"Erscheint ein Game auf der XBox und/oder PS3 und nicht auf dem PC, dann ist es logischerweise Konsolen-exklusiv                         "

Eben nicht, Konsolenexklusiv meint eben wie der Name schon sagt exklusiv für beide Konsolen-Plattformen, kommt ein Spiel aber nur für die xBox 360, wie z.B. Metro 2033, und die Ps3 User schauen mal wieder in die Röhre, dann ist das Spiel eben xBox und PC-Exklusiv.


"Crysis 1 ist 4(!) Jahre alt"

Ja und? Trotzdem besser als der Nachfolger (gemoddet natürlich).


----------



## Cook2211 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*



ThorMaer schrieb:


> Lern liesen, ich schreib "Metro 2033 gibts auch nicht für die PS3"



Wir reden aber über PC-exklusiv bzw. du hast von den vielen PC-only Entwicklern geredet und in diesem Zusammenhang Metro aufgezählt, was schlichtweg falsch ist.



> Red Dead Redemption, hat einen längeren Bart als  S.T.A.L.K.E.R., stinklangweilig und monoton gegen letzteres.



Das ist Geschmackssache. Red Dead Redemption hat überall absolute Höchstwertungen kassiert, also kann es so schlecht nicht sein. Ich bezweifele, dass du es jemals ausgiebig gespielt hast, denn dieses Game ist weder stinklangweilig noch monoton. Ich kann aber auch noch etliche andere hochwertige Konsolen-Games aufzählen. Nur würdest du, vermutlich aus Unwissenheit sowieso bei jedem sagen "stinklangweilig und monoton".



> google einfach selbst ein bisschen.



Warum bitte sollte ich deine Argumente googeln? Es ist an dir deine Argumente zu belegen, und nicht an uns hier....



> ArmA ist kein Strategiespiel sondern ein *Taktik*-Shooter bzw. eine Militär-Simulation.



Schon mal überlegt, dass das Wort TAKTIK auch etwas mit STRATEGIE zu tun hat????



> Red Depp Redemption z.B. kackt hier im Vergleich ab, keine MP-Szene, keine Mods, Spiel schon tot.



Du vergleichst Äpfel mit Birnen. Deine Unwissenheit zeigt sich aber dadurch, dass du noch nicht mal weißt, dass RDD ebenfalls einen Online-Modus hat....



> "Crysis 1 ist 4(!) Jahre alt"
> 
> Ja und? Trotzdem besser als der Nachfolger (gemoddet natürlich).



Es geht aber um die aktuelle Situation auf dem PC.


----------



## ThorMaer (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

Lern liesen, ich schrieb explizit"Metro 2033 gibts auch nicht für die PS3"




Cook2211 schrieb:


> ich kann aber auch noch etliche andere hochwertige Konsolen-Games aufzählen.


 

Im Vergleich zum PC sinds dennoch viel weniger. 

Dazu die ewigen Nachteile der Konsolen wie schlechte Bildqualität, Texturmatsch, runtergedrehte Details, keine Mods, Spiele sauteuer, von daher auf die wenigen halbwegs brauchbaren Konsolentitel geschissen, das reist das Ruder nicht rum. 

Unter Strategiespiel versteht man im allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch keine EgoShooter. Glaube du hast ArmA 2 + AddOns noch nie ausgiebig gespielt.

Soviel zu dem stinklangweiligen Red Dead Redemption:

http://www.amazon.de/product-review...?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&filterBy=addOneStar


Auf die Tests der Zeitschriften würd ich nicht mehr viel geben, da fließen oft Schmiergelder, anders ist es nicht zu erklären dass ein GTA 4 PC Version auf über 90% kommt, obwohl kaum lauffähig und unendlich verbuggt., bei anderen Games aber massivst Punkte abgezogen werden wegen "lediglich" Bugs. Dieses messen mit zwei Maß ist eine Schweinerei sondergleichen.

Keiner traut sich in der heutigen Zeit die großen Entwicklerstudios (und Publisher) mit einer schlechten Wertung abzuspeisen, dafür sind eben die Werbedeals zu lukrativ und die gebotenen Summen zu hoch, in Zeiten der zurückgehenden Verkaufszahlen also ein Ausschlagen unmöglich.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

@Top

Sollen sie doch machen , auf diesen Konsolendreck kann ich verzichten ... BB AbzockSoft 
(hätte LügenTec mit ihr Breisis2 auch machen sollen)


----------



## Cook2211 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*



ThorMaer schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zum PC sinds dennoch viel weniger.
> 
> Dazu die ewigen Nachteile der Konsolen wie schlechte Bildqualität, Texturmatsch, runtergedrehte Details, keine Mods, Spiele sauteuer, von daher auf die wenigen halbwegs brauchbaren Konsolentitel geschissen, das reist das Ruder nicht rum.



Sag mal wo lebst du eigentlich? Hast du die letzten Jahre verpennt?
ES GIBT KAUM NOCH GROSSE, PC-EXKLUSIVE, ERFOLGREICHE TITEL!
Da ist der PC den Konsolen hoffnungslos unterlegen, denn Microsoft und Sony pumpen jedes Jahr Millionen von Dollar in ihre Exklusivtitel. Wenn man Strategiespiele mal ausklammert, dann kann man die PC-only Titel die in den letzten 12 Monaten erschienen sind an einer Hand abzählen.
Du reitest hier auf Arma rum, aber nenne mir bitte zwei bis drei PC-only-Titel die keine Strategiespiele sind, Vollpreis-Titel sind, in den letzten 12 Monaten auf den Markt kamen und Wertungen von über 80% kassiert haben!
Der aktuellste ehemalige PC-only Titel Dungen Siege III zeigt genau das.



*Zu Red Dead:*

Hier sehen die Bewertungen komischerweise ganz anders aus (4.5 Sterne bei 285 Bewertungen, 205 mal 5 Sterne, 37 mal 4 Sterne):

Red Dead Redemption: Playstation 3: Amazon.de: Games

Hast du dir ja schön zurecht gedreht





art90 schrieb:


> wer 70€ für ein spiel bezahlt, der verdient sein geld nicht selbst (oder verdient wiederum soviel, dass es ihm egal ist).
> dafür müssen viele 7 Stunden arbeiten.
> und wenn man dann eine stunde arbeitet, um eine stunde zu spielen, hört der spaß für mich auf. (bei 7 stunden spielzeit, die ja heute standard sind)


 
Immer diese Vorurteile

Ich verdiene mein Geld selber und verdiene ein durchschnittliches Gehalt. So what? Bleibt doch jedem selbst überlassen ob er dieses Geld investieren möchte...


----------



## ThorMaer (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> auf diesen Konsolendreck kann ich verzichten ...


 
Da kann jeder drauf verzichten, da bessere Alternativen da sind.


----------



## riedochs (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*



zøtac schrieb:


> mit einer "verzauberten" Xbox spielst du keine Woche Online



Richtig. Deswegen hat Mancher 2 davon daheim stehen. Eine für online und eine für Sicherungskopien

ThorMaer & Cook2211: Tragt das per PN aus.


----------



## Painkiller (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*



> ThorMaer & Cook2211: Tragt das per PN aus.


Seh ich genau so! Kommt mal wieder runter, Leute. Es wird doch wohl möglich sein, hier sachlich zu diskutieren!
Also Schluss mit persönlichen Angriffen o.Ä.

Gruß
Pain


----------



## Ahab (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

Ja das Niveau ist ja schon wieder ganz unten am Laternenpfahl... Was für ein Hass hier an den Tag gelegt wird, manchmal hat man den Eindruck, die Leute haben den lieben langen Tag nichts anderes zu tun, als über Konsolen und deren Spiele herzuziehen. Ich kann sie auch nicht leiden, trotzdem akzeptiere ich, dass es einen Markt dafür gibt. Und besseres zu tun, als mich andauernd darüber aufzuregen, habe ich auch.


----------



## PAN1X (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*



DarkMo schrieb:


> najo, wieso ist denn seit jahren ein rückgang zu bemerken? ich habs ja im letzten post schon geschrieben. und du bist ja scheinbar auf dem selben dampfer (enn ich deinen letzten satz lese, is das genau meine aussage). die konsolen bedienen eben einen mark anspruchsloser käufer und dieser anspruchslose mist wird nur aufn pc portiert. das die verwöhnte pc gemeinde den scheiss ned blind kauft (sie kennt ja besseres) is da wohl nich schwer zu verstehen. das damit die einnahmen gegenüber dem konsolenmarkt schrumpfen ist eine weitere folge. pc'ler wollen was ordentliches. meistens natürlich eben auch games, die am limit der technik arbeiten (können, muss ja auch der durchschnitts pc noch damit laufen, sonst verkauft man ja garnic mehr ^^), die aber eben auch ordentlich designed sind. weg von schlauch levels. speicherfresender? wieso nich. viele ham eh scho 4 und mehr gb ram. da kann man auch mal flüchtige daten bissl länger speichern (wie das bsp mit dem auto, das umdie ecke biegt und verschwindet. im speicher behalten, hinterherfahren und den erhöhten realismusgrad genießen, weil die karre wieder vor einem steht). der pc bietet viele möglichkeiten un is aufgrund von weiterentwicklung ned so limitiert wie die blöden konsolen. un selbst wenn dann mal die nächste konsolen generation kommt, wird sie sicher ned länger wie ein jahr besser sein, als der pc. allerdings steht dieses spitzenreiter-jahr sicherlich wieder 10 jahren der akuten bremse gegenüber.
> 
> sollen konsolen ihre berechtigung haben. wems gefällt bitte. aber wenn die konsole mein hobby grillt, dann darf ich wohl zurecht sauer sein oder? lässt der kinderschleppy mich in ruhe, lass ich ihn auch in ruhe  btw gehts mir um das allgemeinbild. das game hier is mir recht egal ^^ zeigt aber eben sehr gut die entwicklung der branche.
> 
> und das thema verkaufbarkeit von spielen is mir auch latte. hab noch nie nen game verkauft. ich überleg mir sehr genau, wo ich mein geld investier. auch gerade diese "muss alles haben, egal wie grottig es is" manie von so manchem (auch hier) trägt nicht grad zu einer verbesserung der lage bei. kritisches käuferverhalten, das nich jeden dreck konsumiert, wäre schonmal ein anfang.


Pardon für Fullquote, aber das unterschreibe ich so wie es geschrieben gesteht. Unverändert.

/sign


----------



## art90 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*



zøtac schrieb:


> mit einer "verzauberten" Xbox spielst du keine Woche Online
> 
> 
> Sry, aber das ist geistiger durchfall
> Es gibt keine Konsolenforen, neeeiiiiinn, bloß nicht über den Tellerrand schauen, da könnte man ja merken das man sich mit der Konsolenverteufelung nur lächerlich macht.


 
jo, werd direkt beleidigend...ganz großes kino...

erstens, wenn man keine ahnung hat.....weißt du ja.
das ist vollkommener unsinn, dass man nicht online spielen kann. hab ja selber ein zauberlaufwerk und online war noch nie ein problem.  von wem hast du denn den mist?

außerdem: natürlich gibt es konsolen-foren. aber sieh dir mal die große masse an. ich habe viele bekannte und verwandte mit konsolen.
und die meisten davon waren noch nie in einem forum angemeldet.
und du zählst nicht. da du in diesem forum angemeldet bist, nehme ich an, dass du auch am pc spielst und damit nicht zu dem von mir angesprochenen personenkreis gehörst.


----------



## ThorMaer (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

Da sieht man schön wie verzweifelt die Konsoleros sind wenn sie sich zwei Xboxen holen muss, damit man sich nicht die 65-70€ Spiele kaufen muss 

Da wir in einem *PC*Games-Forum sind sollte das Wort Konsole, PS3 und Xbox zensiert werden. Wer darüber diskutieren will soll seine Lobeshymnen in Konsolenforen loswerden, da ist die richtige Zielgruppe für euch die euch das vielleicht sogar abnimmt. Aber hier bei den PCGamern beißt man logischerweise auf Granit, denn die Fakten sind klar.


----------



## art90 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*



ThorMaer schrieb:


> Da sieht man schön wie verzweifelt die Konsoleros sind wenn sie sich zwei Xboxen holen muss, damit man sich nicht die 65-70€ Spiele kaufen muss



wer hat denn was von zwei xboxen gesagt? o0



> Da wir in einem *PC*Games-Forum sind sollte das Wort Konsole, PS3 und Xbox zensiert werden. Wer darüber diskutieren will soll seine Lobeshymnen in Konsolenforen loswerden, da ist die richtige Zielgruppe für euch die euch das vielleicht sogar abnimmt. Aber hier bei den PCGamern beißt man logischerweise auf Granit, denn die Fakten sind klar.


unsinn...


----------



## Cook2211 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*



art90 schrieb:


> ThorMaer schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Da wir in einem *PC*Games-Forum sind sollte das Wort Konsole, PS3 und Xbox zensiert werden. Wer darüber diskutieren will soll seine Lobeshymnen in Konsolenforen loswerden, da ist die richtige Zielgruppe für euch die euch das vielleicht sogar abnimmt. Aber hier bei den PCGamern beißt man logischerweise auf Granit, denn die Fakten sind klar.
> ...



Richtig. In einem PC *Games* Forum ist es in Zeiten in denen hauptsächlich Multi-Plattform Games veröffentlicht werden vollkommen normal, dass man auch über PS3 und Xbox bzw. über Konsolen und PC im Allgemeinen diskutiert.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Sag mal wo lebst du eigentlich? Hast du die letzten Jahre verpennt?
> ES GIBT KAUM NOCH GROSSE, PC-EXKLUSIVE, ERFOLGREICHE TITEL!
> Da ist der PC den Konsolen hoffnungslos unterlegen, denn Microsoft und Sony pumpen jedes Jahr Millionen von Dollar in ihre Exklusivtitel. Wenn man Strategiespiele mal ausklammert, dann kann man die PC-only Titel die in den letzten 12 Monaten erschienen sind an einer Hand abzählen.
> Du reitest hier auf Arma rum, aber nenne mir bitte zwei bis drei PC-only-Titel die keine Strategiespiele sind, Vollpreis-Titel sind, in den letzten 12 Monaten auf den Markt kamen und Wertungen von über 80% kassiert haben!
> ...


----------



## sinthor4s (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

Konsolen auszuschließen halte ich für kurzsichtig. Egal ob PC-Hardwareforum oder nicht.

Konsolen zielen halt auf eine andere Zielgruppe ab. Wenn man alleine moschen will, dann spiel man in der
Regel mit Playstation oder XBox. Wenn man mit seinen Kinder etwas jugendfreies spielen will greift man
zur Wii. Und wenn man höchste Ansprüche stellt (an Community und Technik) und bereit ist dafür Zeit 
zu investieren, um sich Wissen anzueignen, dann spielt man halt mit dem PC.

Zu meinen das eine Plattform grundsätzlich besser sei als eine (oder alle) andere(n) zeugt von einer egoistischen
Denkweise. 

Das Ubisoft sich mehr und mehr dazu entscheidet PC-Spieler massiv zu benachteiligen finde ich schade, denn
mit mehr Zubehör (wie z.B. Witcher 2) könnte man mit Sicherheit genug PC-Spieler dazu bringen, der
offiziellen Version mehr Beachtung als der illegalen Download-Version zu schenken.


----------



## Cook2211 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Sag mal wo lebst du eigentlich? Hast du die letzten Jahre verpennt?
> ES GIBT KAUM NOCH GROSSE, PC-EXKLUSIVE, ERFOLGREICHE TITEL!
> Da ist der PC den Konsolen hoffnungslos unterlegen, denn Microsoft und Sony pumpen jedes Jahr Millionen von Dollar in ihre Exklusivtitel. Wenn man Strategiespiele mal ausklammert, dann kann man die PC-only Titel die in den letzten 12 Monaten erschienen sind an einer Hand abzählen.
> Du reitest hier auf Arma rum, aber nenne mir bitte zwei bis drei PC-only-Titel die keine Strategiespiele sind, Vollpreis-Titel sind, in den letzten 12 Monaten auf den Markt kamen und Wertungen von über 80% kassiert haben!
> Der aktuellste ehemalige PC-only Titel Dungen Siege III zeigt genau das.


 




Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist wo du lebst und ob du verpennt hast? Klar haben die Hartz4 Kiddies nur Geld für eine Konsole..
> 
> Kommende Titel wie BF3 laufen nur massiv abgespeckt auf Konsolen, die Hardware ist derart veraltet, mag für einige reichen, aber ich habe gerne eine ordentliche Grafikqualität. Habe auch eine PS3, dennoch, im Gegensatz zum PC ist das *NICHTS*! Die nutze ich nur noch für Bluerays abzuspielen..
> Klar für alle Gamerkiddies mag ne Konsole reichen, von denen gibt es leider mehr (ist ja logisch das Kinder sich eher ne Konsole für 300 Euroleins kaufen als ein Highend -PC für 2000 Euro), aber wer richtige Qualität und richtiges Gaming mag hat einen PC. An der E3 Konferenz in L.A. wurden die Konsolen nur ins lächerliche gezogen, wohl nicht ohne Grund.-
> ...


 
Ähm, du hast in keinster Weise die Aussage meines Posts verstanden.

Deswegen nochmal kurz:

Es werden kaum noch hochwertige, PC-exklusive Vollpreis-Titel veröffentlicht, wenn man mal von Strategiespielen absieht. Das ist die Aussage meines Posts.
Das was du darauf antwortest hat also absolut 0,0 mit dem zu tun, was ich aussagen wollte.
Die entscheidenden Wörter habe ich dir mal unterstrichen.


----------



## ThorMaer (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

10 Punkte für Darkfleet85.

Wer sich mit dem schlechteren Zeug zufrieden gibt soll das tun, soll dann aber uns nicht ankacken wenn wir das bessere nutzen wollen.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

Die einzigen Fakten sind, das in ner PS3 oder Xbox nur Müll drin ist. Die Entwickler ist eine andere Sache, es gibt noch welche die mit Herzblut tolle Games mit super Grafik machen, und andere wie Ubisoft die sich an Dümmlingen eine goldene Nase verdienen wollen. 

Man schaue schon nur alle COD Spieler an die all 4 Monate 70 Euro für das gleiche Spiel ausgeben. Die Engine ist mittlerweile 6-7Jahre alt, warum wird sie nicht erneuert, wegen den Konsolenburschten, da die Leistung nicht reicht, die geben sich ja damit zufrieden und kapieren nicht das lediglich ein paar neue Maps und Texturen hinzugefügt wurden was eine Arbeit von einer Woche ist für 3 Leute

Die Konsolen sind Schuld an den miesen Spielen gekoppelt mit dem Kapitalismus, wer das nicht begreift tut mir leid 

Aber zum Glück gibts ja noch schlaue Leute die die PC Welt erhalten lassen, ansonsten ist das sowieso nur ein mentaler Rückschritt von Ubisoft, die Entwickler rennen am Abend nach Hause und zocken einen anständiges PC Game!


----------



## Cook2211 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*



ThorMaer schrieb:


> 10 Punkte für Darkfleet85.
> 
> Wer sich mit dem schlechteren Zeug zufrieden gibt soll das tun, soll dann aber uns nicht ankacken wenn wir das bessere nutzen wollen.



Hat es dir vorhin nicht gereicht schon einen Rüffel vom Moderator bekommen zu haben? Mir schon.
Also schalte bitte mit deiner Ausdrucksweise mal einen Gang zurück und bleib sachlich.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

Die Sache ist, bei den PC Spielern müssen die Entwickler immer am Ball sein um der immer fortschreitenden Technik gerecht zu sein. Bei Konsolen können sie so lange die auf einem Level bleibenden Games verkaufen wie es die Gesellschaft tut, nehmen die Verkaufszahlen ab, wird wieder eine neue Konsole auf den Markt geschmissen so läuft das.

Anständige PC Game Entwickler rennen mit der Technik mit was einem hohen HowKnow und Interesse an der Materie bedarf sprich kompetenten Mitarbeitern. Hier liegt der Unterschied.

Komischerweise wollen alle Blueray Filme und 3d Filme gucken und gammeln dann mit ner PS3 ab, warum in Spielen nicht diese Qualität erzielen? Möglich ist es, aber solange der grösste Teil der Gesellschaft keine Ahnung hat was Heute Grafisch etc. möglich ist und im Mediamarkt eine Konsole oder im Aldi einen PC kauft ändert sich das nicht. 

Somit ist die Überraschung nicht gross das mehr Konsolengames gemacht werden.

Ein VW Polo kann auch nicht mit einem Lamborghini mithalten nur weil er mehr verkauft wurde Das ist einfach ein ganz anderer Level, schade das du bereits mit dem Konsolenvirus infiziert zu sein scheinst.


----------



## Cook2211 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Ein VW Polo kann auch nicht mit einem Lamborghini mithalten nur weil er mehr verkauft wurde Das ist einfach ein ganz anderer Level, schade das du bereits mit dem Konsolenvirus infiziert zu sein scheinst.



Redest du von mir?

Dann hast du

1. Keinen meiner Posts verstanden
2. Dir nicht mal die Mühe gemacht meine Sig. zu lesen

Nur weil es (PC) Gamer gibt, die die Sache Konsole/PC versuchen objektiv zu betrachten, heißt das nicht, dass sie mit irgendeinem Virus infiziert sind


----------



## Darkfleet85 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

Ah ja, sorry, dann würde was nicht stimmen Dafür entschuldige ich mich natürlich


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Es werden kaum noch hochwertige, PC-exklusive Vollpreis-Titel veröffentlicht, wenn man mal von Strategiespielen absieht. Das ist die Aussage meines Posts.
> Das was du darauf antwortest hat also absolut 0,0 mit dem zu tun, was ich aussagen wollte.
> Die entscheidenden Wörter habe ich dir mal unterstrichen.


 
Außer den Onlinerollenspielen, Strategiespielen und den Aufbauspielen (Anno 2070 kommt dieses Jahr noch) fällt mir nichts ein. 
Das liegt aber auch daran dass man solche Spiele eben schlecht mit einem Controller spielen kann.

Alles was mit einem Controller spielbar ist wird auf Konsole veröffentlicht.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

Naja, BF3 möcht ich ja nicht mit nem Controller zocken, wie soll man so Snipern können


----------



## Cook2211 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Ah ja, sorry, dann würde was nicht stimmen Dafür entschuldige ich mich natürlich



Schon ok.




Threshold schrieb:


> Außer den Onlinerollenspielen, Strategiespielen und den Aufbauspielen (Anno 2070 kommt dieses Jahr noch) fällt mir nichts ein.
> Das liegt aber auch daran dass man solche Spiele eben schlecht mit einem Controller spielen kann.
> 
> Alles was mit einem Controller spielbar ist wird auf Konsole veröffentlicht.


 

Darauf wollte ich im Prinzip hinaus


----------



## GTA 3 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

Also ich finde jede Plattform haben einige gute Exclusivtiteln.

Xbox 360:
Halo ab Teil 3 zumindest..
Gears of War ab Teil 2
Forza
Viva Pinata 
Xcom
Codename Kingdoms
Star Wars Kinect


PS 3:
Ressistance
Killzone
Uncharted
Gran Turismo
Socom
The Last Guardian
Motorstorm

PC: 
Crysis & Crysis Warhead zumindest
ein aufpoliertes Crysis 2
Anno
Die Siedler
Napoleon Total War
Warhammer
Warcraft
Starcraft
Drakensang
Lost Horizon
Patrizier
Black Mirror
Guild Wars

Jedes System hat sau gute Exclusivtitel! Und kein Mensch kann sagen welches System mehr hat..


----------



## Barnie (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

Dann sollen Sie es doch behalten. 

Ist mir schnuppe, reg mich dadrüber schon lange lange nicht mehr auf

Machts doch auch so, oder kauft ne Konsole


----------



## ThorMaer (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Ein VW Polo kann auch nicht mit einem Lamborghini mithalten nur weil er mehr verkauft wurde Das ist einfach ein ganz anderer Level, schade das du bereits mit dem Konsolenvirus infiziert zu sein scheinst.


 
Guter Vergleich.

Konsoleros würden behaupten der VW Polo ist besser als der Lamborghini, da er sich öfter verkauft  
Schon komisch dass die die Nachteile die einfach Fakten sind nicht einsehen können und sich versuchen rauszureden oder dann falsche Infos verbreiten um den Anschein zu erwecken sie hätten recht.

@ GTA 3: Da fehlen aber beim PC wirklich einige Perlen die in die Spielegeschichte eingegangen sind.

Es sind ja nicht nur die Exklusv-Sachen, was bringt es mir wenn es Battlefield 3 für die PS3 gibt, das Bild dann aber so schlecht ist dass man Kopfweh bekommt, die Grafik runtergedreht ist, mit dem Gamepad nicht vernünftig zielen kann, im Multiplayer die Spieleranzahl auf die Hälfte vom PC begrenzt wurde, TeamSpeak gibts auch nicht, Mods gehen auch nicht.

=> einfach nur Müll, dafür dass man auch noch 20€ mehr bezahlen darf *lol*

Wär der Preis gleich und die Nachteile aufgehoben hätte ich definitv nichts gegen BF3 zocken auf der Konsole, aber so doch nicht!

Ich wette in 3 Jahren gibts eine große BF3 PC-Community (Clans, regelmäßige Mods die das ganze Spiel umkrempeln können), auf der Konsole wirds dann aber kein Schwanz mehr spielen, aufgrund obiger massiven Nachteile. Das hält auf Dauer keiner freiwillig aus.


----------



## Bester_Nick (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*



zøtac schrieb:


> Auf Konsolen verdient man mehr Geld, sehr viel mehr.
> Vielleicht lohnt sich nen PC Port nicht mehr



Oh, bei dem Spiel World in Conflict wurde die Konsolen-Version gestrichen. Vielleicht hat sich ne Konsolen-Version nicht gelohnt? 0.o

Im ernst, das ist Quatsch. Die Gründe für sowas liegen irgendwo anders.


----------



## Cook2211 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*



ThorMaer schrieb:


> Guter Vergleich.
> 
> Konsoleros würden behaupten der VW Polo ist besser als der Lamborghini, da er sich öfter verkauft



Tja, in der Summe der Eigenschaften ist der Polo das bessere Auto. Der Lamborghini ist nur schneller


----------



## GTA 3 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

Wie auf der Startseit von PCGH zu lesen ist, hat ein Ubisoft Mitarbeiter mit dem Nick "Ubi_Pierre" seinen Post:



> Aus den Ubiforen:
> Um mal für ein bisschen Klarheit zu sorgen:
> 
> Ghost Recon Online und Ghost Recon Future Soldier sind zwei verschiedene Projekte!
> ...


editiert. 

Zusehen ist das die Plattformen PS3 und Xbox 360 entfernt wurden und durch Multiplattform ersetzt wurden.



> Um mal für ein bisschen Klarheit zu sorgen:
> 
> Ghost Recon Online und Ghost Recon Future Soldier sind zwei verschiedene Projekte!
> 
> ...


Anscheinend könnte GRFS doch noch für den PC erscheinen aber erst nach dem es für die Konsolen erschienen ist.
Leider bin ich damit immer noch nicht zufrieden, weil ich festellen  musste das Kinect jetzt sogar wichtiger geworden ist als der PC.
 Unglaublich!
 Jetzt heißt es nur noch abwarten und Tee trinken bis Ubisoft dazu endlich ein Statement abgibt!


----------



## ThorMaer (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

Welcher Konsolero will denn z.B: freiwillig auf sowas geiles hier verzichten?

Da freuen sich manche auf BF3 dabei haben wir schon lange Spiele die sowohl inhaltlich (Spielwelt, Realitätsgrad, Umfang) als auch grafisch dieses in den Schatten stellen.

BWMod | Bundeswehr Mod für Armed Assault 2, Armed Assault & Operation Flashpoint  (*Mod kostenlos downloadbar!!!*, EA würde nur für den Panzer + Hubschrauber 15€ als DLC verlangen!)

arma 2 operation arrowhead - Google-Suche

(das sind* INGAME*-Shots und keine Rendershots wie bei den großen Publishern!)


_*Solche*_ Screens aus dem Konsolen-gebremsten-BF3 und ich fress ne ganze Besenfabrik!

Nur weils beworben wird wie sau, weil EA natürlich wieder Geld scheffeln will, sind alle so geil drauf. 
BF3 konkurriert mit Call Of Dutti-wir-integrieren-einen-Aimbot-sonst-treffen-die-KOnsolenspieler-mit-Gamepad-nix, das sagt doch schon alles über das Niveau aus 

BF3 ist ein Witz gegen solche Games, die wirklich aus Leidenschaft entstanden sind und der Entwickler auch Jahre nach Release noch Optimierungspatches nachreicht, sowas sucht ihr bei EA vergeblich. 

Bohemia Interactive sagt ganz klar die Konsolen sind zu lahm für unsere Ansprüche, da machen wir nix für, auch wenn uns Geld flöten geht, das ist eben die Ehrlichkeit, die Leidenschaft und der Elan den ein guter Entwickler hat! Sowas sollte man dann auch unterstützen und den Mainstream-Dreck von EA etc links liegen lassen. Sollen andere finden die 65€ für en Spiel Technikstand 2006 bezahlen.

Alleine dieses Spiel ist schon besser als alle gähnenden Red Depp Redemption und LA Noiro mit Steinzeitgrafik und immer gleichen Missionen zusammen!

Und ArmA 3 ist auch schon in Entwicklung


----------



## Darkfleet85 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Oh, bei dem Spiel World in Conflict wurde die Konsolen-Version gestrichen. Vielleicht hat sich ne Konsolen-Version nicht gelohnt? 0.o
> 
> Im ernst, das ist Quatsch. Die Gründe für sowas liegen irgendwo anders.


 

Nö, die Gründe kommen vom hohen Tier, und den interessiert nur das Geld, mehr nicht. 

Klar gibts entwickler die gerne die Freude mit den Spielern teilen, wie im oben genannten Fall. 

In der Firma in der du arbeitest gehts ja auch nur um Geld, oder macht ihr das für die Freude der Kunden? Sogar in einem Altersheim gehts nur um Geld. Ist einfach so heut zu tage.. 

Klar gibts Ausnahmen, das wiederspiegelt sich bei den Spielen, sowie auch bei Restaurants. Der eine Koch hat 1h für ne gute Lasagne, der andere wirfte eine abgelaufene in die Mikrowelle.


----------



## zøtac (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*



art90 schrieb:


> erstens, wenn man keine ahnung hat.....weißt du ja.
> das ist vollkommener unsinn, dass man nicht online spielen kann. hab ja selber ein zauberlaufwerk und online war noch nie ein problem.  von wem hast du denn den mist?


Du weißt das eine Xbox mit geflashtem Laufwerk durchschnittlich innerhalb von 1-2 Wochen gebannt ist? Wenn man keine Ahnung hat... ne? 
Hoffentlich buchten sie dich ein Raubkopierer sind echt das letzte



> außerdem: natürlich gibt es konsolen-foren. aber sieh dir mal die große masse an. ich habe viele bekannte und verwandte mit konsolen.
> und die meisten davon waren noch nie in einem forum angemeldet.


Deine Verwandten und bekannten sind wie viele? Ich würd mal sagen kein millionstel %, aber reicht natürlich für ne Pauschalisierung


> und du zählst nicht. da du in diesem forum angemeldet bist, nehme ich an, dass du auch am pc spielst und damit nicht zu dem von mir angesprochenen personenkreis gehörst.


Jop, ich Spiel Konsole und PC, und kann daher besser beurteilen wie lächerlich es ist Konsolen und deren User zu verteufeln.


Aber kein Wunder das Spiele immer schlechter werden wenn alle nur Grafik verlangen


----------



## Uziflator (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

Ghost Recon: Future Soldier - Erscheint nicht mehr für PC, F2P-Spiel Ende des Jahres - Ubisoft dementiert


----------



## Bester_Nick (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

ThorMaer 

Ich hab ARMA 2 auch gespielt. Das Spiel hat grafische Stärken und Schwächen. BF 3 kann nach dem Gezeigten schon gut mithalten. Es geht bei Grafik nicht nur um gute Texturen, sondern auch um Beleuchtung, Effekte, Animationen usw. ARMA 3 wird BF 3 nach dem Gezeigten sicher eindeutig schlagen.



> BF3 ist ein Witz gegen solche Games, die wirklich aus Leidenschaft entstanden sind und der Entwickler auch Jahre nach Release noch Optimierungspatches nachreicht, sowas sucht ihr bei EA vergeblich.



Bei ARMA 2 sind das keine Optimierungspatches, sondern stückweise Fertigstellung des Spiels über den Support via Patches. ARMA 2 war zu Release bestenfalls ne BETA-Version, der Vorgänger übrigens auch. Mit ARMA 2 hatte man zu Release nichts weiter als Flickwerk zum Vollpreis in der Hand. Echt klasse Leistung von Bohemia! 

Kommst übrigens langsam schon fanatisch rüber. Deine Bewunderung der ARMA-Reihe macht schon keinen gesunden Eindruck mehr. ^^




Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Nö, die Gründe kommen vom hohen Tier, und den interessiert nur das Geld, mehr nicht.
> 
> Klar gibts entwickler die gerne die Freude mit den Spielern teilen, wie im oben genannten Fall.
> 
> ...



Es geht darum, dass Portierungen profitabel sind. Weiss nicht was du da erzählst.


----------



## ThorMaer (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

Nein, schau dir mal die Changelogs der Patches / Upgrades an, das sind nicht nur BugFixes sondern die _Engine_ an sich wird weiterhin optimiert. 

Naja, so wie manche hier eben die Konsolenports Battlefield 3 oder den Spielewitz Duke Nukem vergöttern so vergöttere ich eben die geniale ArmA-Reihe, kein Game hat mich bis jetzt so gefesselt wie dieses.

Wer das richtig im MP spielt, mit Mods wie BWMod oder Advanced Combat Environment der weiss auch warum.


----------



## spionkaese (20. Juni 2011)

Wieso sollte ArmA 3 BF3 eigentlich in allen Belangen schlagen?
Nachdem was ich bisher gehört habe, ist die Frostbite Engine der von ArmA weit überlegen (ich weiß noch nichtmal wie die heißt  ).
Allein die Zerstörung wäre für mich ein Totschlagargument. Mal davon abgesehen fand ich ArmA 2 von der Grafik her nicht soo toll, warum sollte es jetzt anders sein?


----------



## Cook2211 (20. Juni 2011)

spionkaese schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso sollte ArmA 3 BF3 eigentlich in allen Belangen schlagen?
> Nachdem was ich bisher gehört habe, ist die Frostbite Engine der von ArmA weit überlegen (ich weiß noch nichtmal wie die heißt  ).
> Allein die Zerstörung wäre für mich ein Totschlagargument. Mal davon abgesehen fand ich ArmA 2 von der Grafik her nicht soo toll, warum sollte es jetzt anders sein?



Ich habe eben das "Ingame Footage" zu BF3 gesehen, und das Thema Zerstörung sieht schon echt genial aus!


----------



## Darkfleet85 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*



Split99999 schrieb:


> ThorMaer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ja, aber keine Sau kauft mehr Games die der Leistung einer PS3 oder Xbox angepasst sind. Deshalb verzichtet Ubisoft wohl künftig auf PC Versionen. Oder denkst du wenn BF3 oder Arma2 raus ist das jemand noch eine Portation kauft? Wohl eher nicht. Wenn Portierungen Profitabel wären in Zukunft!!!!! was sie nicht mehr sein werden, weil die Spalte der Leistung PC-> Konsole zu gross wird!, warum verzichtet dann Ubisoft künftig auf die PC Versionen? Weil es so profitabel ist? Du widersprichst dir selbst. Du weisst wohl eher selbst nicht was du erzählst du bob


----------



## Cook2211 (20. Juni 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, aber keine Sau kauft mehr Games die der Leistung einer PS3 oder Xbox angepasst sind. Deshalb verzichtet Ubisoft wohl künftig auf PC Versionen. Oder denkst du wenn BF3 oder Arma2 raus ist das jemand noch eine Portation kauft? Wohl eher nicht. Wenn Portierungen Profitabel wären in Zukunft!!!!! was sie nicht mehr sein werden, weil die Spalte der Leistung PC-> Konsole zu gross wird!, warum verzichtet dann Ubisoft künftig auf die PC Versionen? Weil es so profitabel ist? Du widersprichst dir selbst. Du weisst wohl eher selbst nicht was du erzählst du bob



Trotzdem bringt man Assassins Creed Revelations für PC. Außerdem hat Ubi mittlerweile die Aussage dementiert, dass Ghost Recon nicht für PC erscheint.
Deine Aussage, dass Ubi künftig auf PC Ports verzichtet ist also falsch!


----------



## ThorMaer (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*



spionkaese schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ArmA 3 BF3 eigentlich in allen Belangen schlagen?
> Nachdem was ich bisher gehört habe, ist die Frostbite Engine der von ArmA weit überlegen (ich weiß noch nichtmal wie die heißt  ).
> Allein die Zerstörung wäre für mich ein Totschlagargument. Mal davon abgesehen fand ich ArmA 2 von der Grafik her nicht soo toll, warum sollte es jetzt anders sein?


 
Da hast du aber falsche Infos.

Alleine die Tatsache dass ArmA 3 komplett ohne Konsolenbremsen entwickelt wird, BF3 aber schon, sagt schon viel aus. 
Frostbite 2.0 ist wie die CryEngine 3 einfach eine an die Konsolen angepasste Version ihrer Engine (im Klartext runtergedrehte Details, Möglichkeiten lassen sich aufgrund der Konsolenlimitierung nicht ausschöpfen, einzelne Verbesserungen wie z.B. beim Sound kanns natürlich trotzdem geben).

Zerstörung ist schon bei ArmA 2 gut umgesetzt, vom Panzer getroffene Häuser stürzen ein, man kann alle Bäume, Zäune, Mauern etc. mit dem Panzer umfahren, angeschossene Gastanks fangen an zu brennen etc. 

Dass das alles SO bei BF3 auch geht, da hab ich größte Zweifel.

Wenn ich in BF3 auf nen Baum oder ne Mauer fahre passiert bestimmt garnix.

Der richtige Vergleich zu BF3 wird sowieso ArmA 3, und da siehts dann ganz düster aus für BF3, wie die veröffentlichten Videos und Screenshots bereits zeigen.

Also wem die ArmA 2 Operation Arrowhead Grafik nicht gefällt, der wird beim Konsolenport BF3 wohl kotzen müssen.

BF3:

http://www.pcgames.de/screenshots/667x375/2011/03/Battlefield_3_Screenshots_09.jpg

(wirkt alles sehr steril und konstruiert)

ArmA 2 (!!!), nicht 3:

http://www.hookedgamers.com/images/...eenshot_pc_arma_ii_operation_arrowhead029.jpg

Könnte ein Foto sein.


BF3:

http://onipepper.de/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/battlefield3_titel1604.jpg

ArmA 3:

http://www.the3dzone.de/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/arma3_190511-3.jpg


ROFL, ArmA sieht aus wie 10 Jahre Technikvorsprung.
http://www.assault-camp.de/wp-content/uploads/assault-camp-arma-2-operation-arrowhead-12.jpg


----------



## zøtac (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

Bei BC2 gehts zumindest, und wieso sollten sie einen Rückschritt machen? 

ArmA 2 kommt mMn nicht an OFP2 oder gar BC2 ran, und beides sind Crossplattformspiele. Aber wenn man Grafik über alles andere stellt...


----------



## Darkfleet85 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Trotzdem bringt man Assassins Creed Revelations für PC. Außerdem hat Ubi mittlerweile die Aussage dementiert, dass Ghost Recon nicht für PC erscheint.
> Deine Aussage, dass Ubi künftig auf PC Ports verzichtet ist also falsch!


 
Ja stimmt demfall so, dennoch werden in absehbarer Zeit Konsolenportationen für mich uninteressant sein, da ich mir nicht einen teuren PC kaufe um Games in Konsolengrafik zu zocken! 

Die Grafik ist für mich ein wichtiger Aspekt, da der Sehsinn beim zocken nebst dem Sound am meisten beansprucht wird. Die Steuerung ist ja sowieso einstellbar beim Computer, daher ja die Grafik ist neben dem Gameplay das wichtigste.


----------



## ThorMaer (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

Meinst du mit OFP2 etwa Operation Flashpoint 2? 

ROFL, das war ein Fa1l-Game.

Weisst auch warum?

Die Entwickler vom Ursprungs OFP1 (großer Erfolg) entwickelten anschließend die ArmA-Reihe, der Name OFP wurde an Ramsch-Entwickler verkauft, deswegen kam bei den folgenden OFP2 Games auch nichts gescheites bei rum.

"Aber wenn man Grafik über alles andere stellt..."

Grafik trägt nunmal zur Atmosphäre massiv bei. Ich kann auch den Realismus / Umfang über alles andere Stellen, aber dann kackt BF3 und erst recht OFP 2 (  ) noch viel mehr ab.

2011 will ich nicht mit Grafik die aus dem Jahr 2005 stammen könnte rumhängen, dass den Konsolenspielern die Grafik angeblich egal ist (sie können ja eh nix dran ändern) wissen wir ja...

BF3 wird vorraussichtlich einfach wieder ein weiterer 0815-Shooter, wo ihr wieder enttäuscht sein werdet dass sie die Möglichkeiten des PCs nicht voll ausgenutzt haben.


----------



## omega™ (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

Hört auf mit dem geflame, beide Spiele sowohl BF3 als auch Arma 3 werden grandios sein.


----------



## zøtac (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*



ThorMaer schrieb:


> Meinst du mit OFP2 etwa Operation Flashpoint 2?


Sie haben es erfasst Sir.



> ROFL, das war ein Fa1l-Game.


War es, oder ist das deine Meinung?



> Weisst auch warum?


Erzähls mir



> Die Entwickler vom Ursprungs OFP1 (großer Erfolg) entwickelten anschließend die ArmA-Reihe,


Nein? 
Das ist neu und interessant!



> "Aber wenn man Grafik über alles andere stellt..."
> 
> Grafik trägt nunmal zur Atmosphäre massiv bei. Ich kann auch den Realismus / Umfang über alles andere Stellen, aber dann kackt BF3 und erst recht OFP 2 (  ) noch viel mehr ab.


Nicht wirklich. Solang man keinen Pixelbrei vor sich hat brauchts nicht mehr für ne gute Atmosphäre, gutes Leveldesign, Story usw. DAS macht ein gutes Spiel aus. Hast du BF3 schon gespielt? Also 



> 2011 will ich nicht mit Grafik die aus dem Jahr 2005 stammen könnte rumhängen, dass den Konsolenspielern die Grafik angeblich egal ist (sie können ja eh nix dran ändern) wissen wir ja...


Ich hab eine Interessante Beobachtung gemacht. In normalen Spiele Foren wird nicht über Konsolen gelästert, die Unterhalten sich über das Wesentliche - die Spiele. 
Sobald ein Forum allerdings PC bezogen ist geht da die Post ab, alle weinen und flamen über die bösen Konsolen. Seltsam was?
Was ich dir damit sagen will, nicht jeder ist so ein Grafikfetishist wie die meisten Hardware Enthusiasten welche ihre Hardware auch voll ausnutzen wollen, aber das verstehst du wahrscheinlich eh nicht



> BF3 wird vorraussichtlich einfach wieder ein weiterer 0815-Shooter, wo ihr wieder enttäuscht sein werdet dass sie die Möglichkeiten des PCs nicht voll ausgenutzt haben.


Und ArmA 3 wieder ne 0815 Militärsimulation, na und?


----------



## ThorMaer (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*



zøtac schrieb:


> War es, oder ist das deine Meinung?


 

Zitat PC-Games Test:



			
				PC Games Test schrieb:
			
		

> Für Simulationsfans lautet die wohl wichtigste Frage: "Ist OFP 2 das bessere Arma 2?" Die Antwort: ein klares Nein!



Also, Ruhe.


"nicht jeder ist so ein Grafikfetishist"

Das ist mir egal und das Problem derjenigen Leute wenn sie keine hohen Ansprüche haben.

Nicht jeder ist so ein Storyfetischist wie du.


----------



## zøtac (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*



ThorMaer schrieb:


> Zitat PC-Games Test:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, Ruhe.


Achso, und weil PC Games es nicht gut findet darf ich das auch nicht?! 

Also Ruhe




> "nicht jeder ist so ein Grafikfetishist"
> 
> Das ist mir egal und das Problem derjenigen Leute wenn sie keine hohen Ansprüche haben.


Keine Hohen Ansprüche? Wohl eher andere Ansprüche  

Aber ich merk schon, macht recht wenig sinn mit dir zu reden, lebst in deiner eigenen kleinen Welt


----------



## ThorMaer (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

... sagte der Konsolenspieler und spielte weiter sein Call Of Dutti 


Mit dir diskutieren hat auch keinen Sinn, da du es nicht akzeptieren kannst dass es eben auch Leute gibt die sich nicht mit billig portierten Spielen zufrieden geben sondern einfach mehr wollen.


----------



## zøtac (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*



ThorMaer schrieb:


> ... sagte der Konsolenspieler und spielte weiter sein Call Of Dutti
> 
> 
> Mit dir diskutieren hat auch keinen Sinn, da du es nicht akzeptieren kannst dass es eben auch Leute gibt die sich nicht mit billig portierten Spielen zufrieden geben sondern einfach mehr wollen.


Wo Akzeptier ich das denn nicht?
Ich finds auch unschön das es so gut wie keine Top PC Only spiele gibt, aber man kanns net ändern. Konsolen bringen halt mehr.

Außerdem Spiel ich kein CoD sondern mehr Halo undso


----------



## NCphalon (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

Ich frag mich, wie Civ5 auf der PS3 laufen würde, der Cell hat vllt so viel leistung dass ma sich net bei jeder Rundenberechnung en Kaffee holen könnte^^


----------



## ChaoZ (20. Juni 2011)

An den ArmA 2 Fan da: Du hast BF3 noch nie gespielt, also ist alles was du sagst reinste Spekulation und somit wahrscheinlich falsch.


----------



## Bester_Nick (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

*ThorMaer* 

Das sind nicht unbedingt die besten Screens von BF 3. Im Anhang siehste bessere. Das ist schon ein recht hohes Grafikniveau.  

BTW: Die zu über 90% zerstörbare Umgebung ist bereits in Bad Company 2 wesentlich dynamischer als in ARMA 2.


----------



## DarkMo (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

nur mal so in die runde gefragt... war bf3 ned für pc entwickelt (kein dx9 bla) und wird auf konsole runtergebrochen statt den üblichen weg zu gehen? also für konsole entwickelt und dieses "low-detail" gerüst auf den pc "hochgerechnet". ich hab das leider grad nemmer so im kopf ^^

also arma2 sieht hübsch aus, muss man zugeben, aber bf3 sieht ebenfalls hübsch aus. hast du bc2 (das wohl ähnlichste battelfield zu bf3) eigentlich schonmal gespielt? wenn man deine posts so liest, scheinst du nichma was drüber gelesen zu haben >< man brauch nichma nen panzer um häusser einzureissen. schau dir mal vorher/nachher (...der schlacht) vergleichsbilder von so manchem kriegsschauplatz in bc2 an  DAS ist atmosphäre! un das war im ende auch nur nen konsolenport. un bf3 soll ja angeblich nochma einen draufsetzen un die bisherigen videos sahen gut aus. is natürlich die frage, obse unter der haube wieder den selben mist verzapfen xD

und du kannst den konsolen markt einfach nicht unterschätzen. er ist gewaltig. auch wenn mans hier in deutschland vllt nich so spüren mag (aber selbst hier isses wohl schon schlimm), dann is man spätestens im amiland in konsolen-world angelangt. und die softwareschmieden entwickeln global un ned für den deutschen markt. hab hier auch grad mal nen intressanten artikel gefunden: Spiele: Konsole vs. Computer | Marc Tönsings Visionen


> Der PC kam in der Zeit mit technischen Innovationen wie Pixelshader,  Bump-Mapping und Texturkompression um die Ecke. Diese Features waren die  ersten Jahren aber nur in Benchmarks und Grafikdemos der  Hardwarehersteller zu sehen und später wurde davon auch nur selten in  Spielen gebrauch gemacht weil sich kein Hersteller leisten kann, dass  sein Spiel nur auf einer kleinen Menge der Rechner von Freaks läuft die  sich diese Karten geleistet haben. Die XBOX bot diese Effekte später  dann nahezu in fast jedem Spiel was auf ihr lief. Wir halten fest: Der PC ist theoretisch Leistungsfähiger aber die  Konsolen konnten zu dem Zeitpunkt grafisch mehr auf den großen  Bildschirm mit der niedrigen Auflösung bringen.


ein wichtiges argument. man erreicht jeden kunden mit der selben qualität. beim pc muss man sich mit zu engagiertem einsatz vorsehen. wer sich von den herren und damen otto-normal keine konsole kauft, der kauft meist fertig-rechner von aldi oder mm oder weis der geier. solch eine wunderbare eXtreme gemeinschaft wie hier stellt nunmal das kleine obere ende dar. und mit dem lässt such kein geld verdienen. siehe das vw vs ferrari beispiel. vw hat sicher mehr kohle im säckl wie ferrari 

auch die abschnitte vorteile/nachteile der konsolen sind interessant. auch wenn es mir zum bsp widerstebt, ein fertiges konzept vergesetzt zu bekommen, wo ich kein örtchen mitreden darf (keine optionen ^^) - ich tüftel halt auch gerne mal - auch ned immer, aber oft *g* - so trifft das auf den stressgeplagten bankkaufmann oder juristen (oder sonstigen menschen mit vernünftigem rl  ) wohl nicht zu. die mögens möglichst einfach und unkompliziert. was mir ein graus ist, ist deren segen.


> Zwar sehen die Spiele zu Anfang einer Konsolenperiode sehr gut aus aber  echte Quantensprünge sind nicht zu erwarten. Trotzdem ist es sehr  beeindruckend zu sehen, dass auf der PS2 5 Jahre nach Erscheinen der  Konsole Spiele wie Burnout – Revenge oder GTA – San Andreas möglich  sind. Riddick, Doom 3 oder FarCry Instincts beeindrucken auf der XBOX  zwar enorm aber wenn man sich einen 1500 EUR PC in seine Wohnung  gestellt hat, dann sieht Doom 3 doch noch ein ganzes Stück besser aus  als auf der 150 EUR Konsole.


das hier ist dann ohl eben das hauptargument "unserer" riege ^^ (scheint aus ps2 zeiten zu sein, aber besser geworden isses sicherlich nicht  ).

hmm, die sache mit den inkompatibilitäten war mir noch garnich so bewusst. in verbindung mit den exklusiven titeln is das ne miese masche. im dümmsten fall muss man sich als konsolero 3 konsolen kaufen, um alle spiele, die man mag spielen zu können ^^ dann is man auch schon wieder bei 500/600 euro sicherlich un dafür hätte man schon locker nen spieletauglichen pc anschaffen können, der sicherlich trotz aller mittelmäßigkeit bessere resultate abliefert. aber bleibt ja dennoch der nachteil der unbequemen bedienung ^^


> Der PC hat den enormen Nachteil, dass er durch seine ursprüngliche  Existensberechtigung ein Computer ist, der viele Dinge gut können muss  sich aber auf nichts spezialisert hat. Das ist natürlich in der  Arbeitswelt eine gute Eigenschaft aber wenn es um Spiele der Neuzeit  geht eher eine Bremse. Die Grafikkarten der PCs können immer mehr als  die Spiele die zeitgleich mit ihnen erscheinen und gehören wenn sie  ausgenutzt werden schon wieder zum alten Eisen denen dann wieder ein  anderes Feature fehlt. Ein komletter PC der aktuelle Spiele in ähnlicher  Qualität mit den selben Effekten, Auflösung und Detailgrad wiedergeben  soll wie die Konsolen zu dem Zeitpunkt kostet locker das 6-fache einer  PlayStation2 – ohne Monitor. Spielen bedeutet bei den Konsolen immer echtes »Plug & Play«.  Beim PC kann man froh sein, wenn das frischgekaufte Spiel wirklich  ruckelfrei und ohne Abstürze die erste Session übersteht...


auch hier sieht man, das spezialisierung nich so übel is ^^ ein alleskönner hat halt auch so seine schwächen :/

das teil zieht sich noch ne weile, aber ich hab jetz auch keinen bock mehr >< ich akzeptiere es jedenfalls, das es konsolen gibt. ich kann auch irgendwo nachvollziehen, das es leute gibt, die das gern so haben (ich kenns ja zum bsp bei mir im bereich browser. da will ich au ned ewig rumbasteln, sondern drauf damit un go). was ich aber aufn tot nich abkann, wenn diese toleranz von der "gegenseite" mit füssen getreten wird. einfachheit in allen ehren, aber es gibt uns halt auch noch. nur weil das die grosse masse is, muss man uns mit anspruch doch nich völlig vergessen oO nur weils da son haufen hanseln gibt, die sich dröge mit saichtem stoff abfertigen lassen (die stories sind ja plattformunabhängig und somit auf beiden sicherlich vergleichbar gut/mies, aber eben inhaltlich gibts doch qualitative unterschiede. wie eben besser effekte, mehr details, größere levels sichtweiten objektanzahlen... größere alles mögliche ^^), muss ich mich jetz also in meinem spaß beschränken lassen? lass is der einzige punkt, der mich an konsolen richtig ankotzt! sollen die ihren spaß haben, aber doch bitte mir auch meinen lassen :/ (un sich ned so derart wie ne eierlegende wollmilchsau den entwicklern präsentieren...  ).


----------



## Bester_Nick (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

*DarkMo* 



> nur mal so in die runde gefragt... war bf3 ned für pc entwickelt (kein dx9 bla) und wird auf konsole runtergebrochen statt den üblichen weg zu gehen? also für konsole entwickelt und dieses "low-detail" gerüst auf den pc "hochgerechnet". ich hab das leider grad nemmer so im kopf ^^


 
Das hast du völlig richtig im Kopf. Allerdings wird BF 3 ein Multiplattformtitel bei dem viel Rücksicht auf die alten Konsolen genommen wird. Es ist eigentlich unmöglich das Potenzial des PC voll auszunutzen wenn die Engine einen Spagat zwischen der optimalen Programmierung für Hardware von 2005 und 2011 schaffen muss. BF 3 als PC only Produktion würde sicher noch ne ganze Ecke besser aussehen.


----------



## ThorMaer (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*



ChaoZ schrieb:


> An den ArmA 2 Fan da: Du hast BF3 noch nie gespielt, also ist alles was du sagst reinste Spekulation und somit wahrscheinlich falsch.


 
Du aber auch nicht, also ist deine Aussage disqualifiziert.

Dass BF3 durch die Konsolen gebremst wird ist einfach Fakt, mit dieser Erkenntnis steh ich nun beim besten Willen nicht alleine da.

@ der paar über mir:

Vom Hocker reißen mich die Screens leider kein Stückchen, sieht einfach nicht aus wie "echt".


"Konsolen bringen halt mehr."

Woher willst du das wissen?

Wenn es so wäre würde es nicht die PC-only Entwickler geben die qualitative Top-Games abliefern.

Die Konsole ist einfach nur der lahmste gemeinsame Nenner und nicht mehr.

Wären Konsolen 3x schneller als der aktuellste PC würde halt der PC die Konsolenspiele ausbremsen.
Klar, auch hier gäbe es dann wieder Exklusiventwickler (wie die Exklusiventwickler am PC die dessen Potential ausnutzen).


----------



## Bester_Nick (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

*ThorMaer* 




> Vom Hocker reißen mich die Screens leider kein Stückchen, sieht einfach nicht aus wie "echt".


 
So auf realistisches Aussehen getrimmt wie ARMA ist kein Spiel. ARMA wird ja nichtmal als Spiel verkauft, sondern als Militär-Simulation.


----------



## zøtac (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*



ThorMaer schrieb:


> Woher willst du das wissen?
> 
> Wenn es so wäre würde es nicht die PC-only Entwickler geben die qualitative Top-Games abliefern.
> 
> ...


Es ist wirklich kein Geheimnis das an Konsolenspielen mehr verdient wird


----------



## Sperrfeuer (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

Herr im Himmel, jetzt lasst doch mal den dauernden ArmA vs. BF-Vergleich.

Das sind einfach mal 2 völlig verschieden Spiele mit völlig verschiedenen Prinzipien und Spielweisen.
Und wo ArmA wirklich riesige, liebevoll designte authentische Landschaften abliefert, da hat BF halt ein optisch besseres Zerstörungssystem.
Wärend BF3 einen Konflikt kinotauglich abliefert (sich aber dabei nicht lächerlich macht wie CoD), wird bei ArmA ein Konflikt nicht kinotauglich, aber realistisch dargestellt.

Battlefield 3 wird höchstwahrscheinlich DER "Arcade"-Shooter des Jahres und massig Leute begeistern, ebenso wie ArmA3 endlich eine ordentliche Physik
spendiert bekommt und viele andere Verbesserungen in Gameplay und Optik erhält, wodurch es noch um einiges besser wird, als ArmA2.
Ich denke, beide Spiele werden in ihrem Genre neue Massstäbe setzten und deshalb werden auch beide gekauft. 


BTT: Was Ubisoft hier abliefert ist einfach nur noch ein Armutszeugnis.


----------



## ThorMaer (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*



zøtac schrieb:


> Es ist wirklich kein Geheimnis das an Konsolenspielen mehr verdient wird


 
Quelle?

Würde mich aber nicht wundern, schließlich lassen sich die Konsoleros mit bis zu 20€ mehr pro Spiel abzocken  


Aber unglaublich wie sich die Konsolenspieler immer dran aufgeilen dass an Konsolenspielen angeblich mehr verdient wird oder sie mehr verkauft werden, was habt IHR denn davon?
Es ist EUER Geld was ihr da unnötig verliert wenn ihr Crysis 2 für 55€ kauft es aber für 35€ für den PC haben könntet (Quelle: Amazon.de)

Für die 20€ geh ich lieber 1-2 mal in eine Wirtschaft gut Essen und hab trotzdem das gleiche gezockt, anstatt sie sinnlos Sony oder Microsoft hinterherzuwerfen.


----------



## zøtac (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*



ThorMaer schrieb:


> Aber unglaublich wie sich die Konsolenspieler immer dran aufgeilen dass an Konsolenspielen angeblich mehr verdient wird oder sie mehr verkauft werden, was habt IHR denn davon?
> Es ist EUER Geld was ihr da unnötig verliert wenn ihr Crysis 2 für 55€ kauft es aber für 35€ für den PC haben könntet (Quelle: Amazon.de)
> 
> Für die 20€ geh ich lieber 1-2 mal in eine Wirtschaft gut Essen und hab trotzdem das gleiche gezockt, anstatt sie sinnlos Sony oder Microsoft hinterherzuwerfen.


Wer geilt sich denn daran auf? 
Das sind nunmal Tatsachen, und Sony und M$ kassieren beim Mehrpreis auch nochm mal ab. Außerdem hab ich erst 2 Xbox Spiele für 60€ gekauft, den Rest aus UK oder gebraucht.


----------



## ThorMaer (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*



zøtac schrieb:


> Sony und M$ kassieren beim Mehrpreis auch nochm mal ab.


 
Solange sich die Konsoleros so billig melken lassen, wieso auch nicht


----------



## Cook2211 (21. Juni 2011)

ThorMaer schrieb:


> Naja, so wie manche hier eben die Konsolenports Battlefield 3 oder den Spielewitz Duke Nukem vergöttern so vergöttere ich eben die geniale ArmA-Reihe, kein Game hat mich bis jetzt so gefesselt wie dieses.





ThorMaer schrieb:


> Alleine dieses Spiel ist schon besser als alle gähnenden Red Depp Redemption.....Und ArmA 3 ist auch schon in Entwicklung



Für mich persönlich sprechen die Bewertungen auf Amazon eine deutlich Sprache:

Arma II 3 Sterne

Red Dead Redemption 4.5 Sterne

Battlefield 2 4 Sterne

Und auf Metacritic ebenso:

Arma II 77%

Red Dead Redemption 95%

Battlefield 2 87%


Irgendwie kann ich da nicht erkennen, dass dein tolles Arma II ein super-oberhammer-geniales Game sein soll


Aber genug davon. Ich wollte dir nur zeigen, dass die Geschmäcker verschieden sind, und dass du das vielleicht bei anderen auch mal akzeptieren solltest, anstatt ständig alles und jeden außer deines PCs und Arma II zu verurteilen und durch den Dreck zu ziehen. Gerade die ständigen Seitenhiebe gegen die Konsoleros, über Red Dead Redemption (dass du offenbar noch nie gespielt hast) und BF 2/3, nerven mittlerweile einfach nur noch.



zøtac schrieb:


> Das sind nunmal Tatsachen, und Sony und M$ kassieren beim Mehrpreis auch nochm mal ab. Außerdem hab ich erst 2 Xbox Spiele für 60€ gekauft, den Rest aus UK oder gebraucht.



So sieht es aus.
Und auf den Konsolen gibt es genügend Games die es nicht auf dem PC gibt, die es aber absolut und ohne jeden Zweifel wert sind, gespielt zu werden, auch wenn man dann mit schlechterer Grafik im Vergleich zum PC leben muss.



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> BTT: Was Ubisoft hier abliefert ist einfach nur noch ein Armutszeugnis.



Warum? Ubi hat die Aussage, dass Ghost Recon nicht für PC kommt doch bereits dementiert.


----------



## zøtac (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*



ThorMaer schrieb:


> Solange sich die Konsoleros so billig melken lassen, wieso auch nicht


Sry, aber du hast sowas von überhaupt keine Ahnung vom Thema, entweder du informierst dich bevor du irgend nen Müll laberst oder du lässts einfach bleiben.
Konsolen sind ein Verlustgeschäft, an denen verdient man nix, das Geld wird mit Spielen wieder rein geholt.
Aber Hauptsache erstmal klappe aufreißen


----------



## sinthor4s (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

Hört doch auf euch über Verkaufszahlen zu streiten. Wenn ihr genaue Zahlen haben wollt
dann erkundigt euch mit einer netten EMail bei EA und Activision/Blizzard. Wenn sie euch Zahlen
geben wisst ihr es endlich und wenn nicht, dann ist es auch egal.

Zum Arma/BF-Vergleich:
Es mag stimmen das Arma (im Allgemeinen) realistischer aussieht und ein reinrassiges PC-Spiel ist.
Trotzdem macht mir BF BC2 mehr Spaß (und ja ich beide Spiele gespielt), weil sich Battlefield deutlich
komfortabler steuert. 
Die Steuerung von Arma 2 dagegen ist ein Graus und die Bugs sind in Mengen vorhanden die
die Menge der natürlichen Zahlen größer 0 beinahe übersteigt.
Das heißt nicht das ich Arma nicht faszinierend finde, aber ich finde das man es nicht in
den Himmel loben sollte.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*



ThorMaer schrieb:


> BF3 wird vorraussichtlich einfach wieder ein weiterer 0815-Shooter, wo ihr wieder enttäuscht sein werdet dass sie die Möglichkeiten des PCs nicht voll ausgenutzt haben.


 
Wer war den über BFBC2 enttäuscht? Habe komischerweise nach 500h zocken immernoch Spass daran, und die anderen auch??

Doch es nützt die Möglichkeiten sehr wohl, vielleicht solltest du mal ein bisschen über die Frostbite 2.0 Engine nachlesen, du hast echt keine Ahnung wenn du solch einen Schrott laberst!

Es gab noch nie so flüssige und realistische Bewegungsabläufe sowei Lichtverhältnisse wie in BF3, was soll daran 0815 sein? An einer eigens Jahrenlang entwickelter Engine? 

Schonmal überlegt das das Spiel millionenfach vorbestellt wurde weil es gut ist?

YouTube - ‪Battlefield 3: E3 Frostbite 2 Features Trailer‬‏

Vielleicht mal die Videos in 720p anschauen und ein bisschen überlegen! Das ist GAMEPLAY Grafik und kein gerenderetes Video!


----------



## Bester_Nick (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

*Cook2211* 

ARMA 2 hat nur vergleichsweise schlecht abgeschnitten, weils anfangs total bugverseucht war. Im Grunde ist es ne inhaltlich sehr gute Software mit einer teils überragenden Grafik. Dennoch natürlich kein Grund nur noch in einer "ARMA-Welt" zu leben und diese Simulation als Maß für alle Spiele hochzuhalten.


----------



## Cook2211 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*



Split99999 schrieb:


> *Cook2211*
> 
> ARMA 2 hat nur vergleichsweise schlecht abgeschnitten, weils anfangs total bugverseucht war. Im Grunde ist es ne inhaltlich sehr gute Software mit einer teils überragenden Grafik. Dennoch natürlich kein Grund nur noch in einer "ARMA-Welt" zu leben und diese Simulation als Maß für alle Spiele hochzuhalten.


 
Ich weiß

Die meisten negativen Comments stammen noch aus 2009.
Nach gefühlten 30 Patches ist Arma ja mittlerweile ganz gut spielbar

Es ging sich eher darum, dass was du im letzten Satz geschrieben hast zu verdeutlichen. Es gibt halt auch noch genügend andere (bessere) Games als Arma.

_Und außerdem wollte ich ihn auch ein wenig ärgern_


----------



## Darkfleet85 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

Ingame GAMEPLAY Screenshots. so und jetzt hört auf BF3 schlecht zu machen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Hier ein paar Awards und Nominationen die BF3 bereits erhielt....

X-Play – Best Shooter 
Digital Trends – Best FPS 
Digital Trends – Best Graphics 
Game Informer – Best Shooter 
GameSpy – Best First-[COLOR=blue !important][COLOR=blue !important]Person [COLOR=blue !important]Shooter 
GameSpy – Best Graphics 
GameSpy – Best Audio 
GameSpy - Best MP 
Machinima - Best Shooter 
1UP.com - Best PC Game 
1UP.com - Best Shooter 
Big Picture Big Sound - Top 10 Best Games of E3 2011, 1st 
Shortlist (UK) - Best Game 
Zoo (UK) - Best in Show 
Jeuxvideo.com (France) – Best PC Game of E3 
Spaziogames.it (Italy) – Best Shooter 
Spaziogames.it (Italy) - Best Multiplayer 
Meristation (Spain) – Best PC Game 
Realidad 2.0 (Spain) - Best Shooter 
Realidad 2.0 (Spain) – Best Graphics 
FPS Guru – Best Multiplayer 
IGN - Best Overall Game 
IGN – Best Xbox Game 
IGN – Best PS3 Game 
IGN – Best PC Game 
IGN – Best Shooter 
IGN – Most Anticipated Game Award 
GameSpot - Most Anticipated Games of E3 2011 
GamePro - Best First-Person Shooter 
GameSpy – Best Shooter 
GameSpy – Best MP 
GameSpy – Best Audio 
GameSpy – Best of Show 
GameSpy – Best Shooter 
Game Informer – Best of E3 2011 
[COLOR=blue !important][COLOR=blue !important]PC [COLOR=blue !important]Gamer - Most Valuable Game Award 
PlayStation: The Official Magazine - Most Valuable 
1up.com – Best Shooting 
1up.com – Best PC Game 
1up.com – Best of Show 
1up.com – Best Xbox 360 Game 
Machinima – Best Shooter 
Machinima – Best of Show 
Machinima – Best PC 
GameTrailers – Best Graphics 
G4 TV Xplay –Game of the Show 
G4 TV Xplay – Best Shooter 
G4 TV Xplay – Best Multiplayer 
Xbox Magazine – Most Valuable Game Award 
Games Radar - Most Valuable Game Award 
Game Rant – Best Shooter 
Game Rant – Best Multiplayer 
Game Rant – Best in Show 
Digital Trends – Best of Show 
Digital Trends – Best FPS 
Digital Trends – Best Graphics 
Gameblog.fr – Best of Show 
Multiplayer.it – Best of E3 2011 
Shortlist.com – Best Shooter 
Shortlist.com – Best Game 
Gamingexcellence.com – Best Shooter 
Gamingexcellence.com – Best Console 
Gamingexcellence.com – Best Graphics 
Gamingexcellence.com - Best of Show


----------



## DarkMo (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*



zøtac schrieb:


> Konsolen sind ein Verlustgeschäft, an denen verdient man nix, das Geld wird mit Spielen wieder rein geholt.


 wollt ich grad auch noch anmerken ^^ die konsolenspiele sind deshalb so teuer, weil damit der billigpreis der konsole an sich kompensiert wird. zumindest zu release hatten die hardware im wert von sagen wir 300-400 euro oder so verbaut (genaue werte kenn ich jetz leider auch ned, aber zum verdeutlichen reichts), allerdings dafür nur schmale 150-200euro verlangt. dieses minusgeschäft (kann man als investition zur stärkung des marktes sehen ^^) wird durch die erhöhten spielepreise eben wieder ausgeglichen. wer 10 spiele gekauft hat, der hat quasi den vollpreis der konsole finanziert (fiktiver wert wieder). zu dem zeitpunkt is dann alles io, aber ab da geht dann das geld kassieren für ms usw los ^^ je älter eine konole beim kunden ist, und ssie eben entsprechend lange immer wieder mit neuer software gefüttert wurde, desto mehr wird verdient. ein punkt, der beim pc auch flach fällt.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*



DarkMo schrieb:


> wollt ich grad auch noch anmerken ^^ die konsolenspiele sind deshalb so teuer, weil damit der billigpreis der konsole an sich kompensiert wird. zumindest zu release hatten die hardware im wert von sagen wir 300-400 euro oder so verbaut (genaue werte kenn ich jetz leider auch ned, aber zum verdeutlichen reichts), allerdings dafür nur schmale 150-200euro verlangt. dieses minusgeschäft (kann man als investition zur stärkung des marktes sehen ^^) wird durch die erhöhten spielepreise eben wieder ausgeglichen. wer 10 spiele gekauft hat, der hat quasi den vollpreis der konsole finanziert (fiktiver wert wieder). zu dem zeitpunkt is dann alles io, aber ab da geht dann das geld kassieren für ms usw los ^^ je älter eine konole beim kunden ist, und ssie eben entsprechend lange immer wieder mit neuer software gefüttert wurde, desto mehr wird verdient. ein punkt, der beim pc auch flach fällt.


 
Wert von 300-400 Euro? Nö der Materialwert ist vieleicht 50 Euro Wert mehr nicht..

Beim PC ist es umgekehrt, die Software hinkt hinterher, ausser in Benchmarks, da kriegt man nie genug, ist aber absichtlich (Marketing)


----------



## zøtac (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Wert von 300-400 Euro? Nö der Materialwert ist vieleicht 50 Euro Wert mehr nicht..


Wir reden hier aber vom Marktwert und nicht vom Herstellungswert


----------



## ThorMaer (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

@Darkfleet:

Das gepostet sind definitv Rendershots, das sieht man sofort.
Und auf der Konsole siehts nochmal ne GANZE Ecke schlechter aus.


Die Tatsache dass BF3 obwohl es noch NICHT released ist Preise erhielt zeigt, wie die Magazine auf EA und deren Werbekohle angewiesen sind.

Und Konsolen sind ein Verlustgeschäft, ROFL ist klar. 

Die PS3 kostete bei Release 800€ (jetzt natürlich weniger da veraltet (=weniger Wert)).


Und was wollt ihr immer mit ArmA 2 und Bugs???

Die wurden mittlerweile sogut wie alle gefixt, außerdem spielt man das nicht gegen die KI sondern im MP!

Und die Addons Operation Arrowhead etc. kamen nahezu bugfrei auf den Markt!

Bei einem Spiel solchen Umfangs ist das nunmal schwieriger zu realisieren als bei einem billig durchgescripteten Call Of Dutti mit Schlauchlevels und Moorhuhn-Bots, wer das nicht erkennt hat keine Ahnung.


----------



## Cook2211 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*



ThorMaer schrieb:


> Und Konsolen sind ein Verlustgeschäft, ROFL ist klar.



Ja sind sie. SCEE hat jahrelang wegen der, in der Herstellung, sehr teuren PS3 rote Zahlen geschrieben. Erst die Einführung der PS3 Slim (2009) und die Optimierung der Fertigung hat dafür gesorgt, dass man mittlerweile, nach 5 Jahren auch Geld an der Hardware verdient.
Einzig die Lizenzgebühren für die Games (weswegen sie teurer sind) fangen diese Kosten auf. Aber in den ersten zwei bis drei Jahren in denen eine Konsole auf dem Markt ist, zahlt der Hersteller im Normalfall bei jeder verkauften Konsole drauf!

Wenn du dich von deinem PC und Arma mal loseisen würdest, und mal einen Blick über den Tellerrand wagen würdest, dann wüsstest du so etwas


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Ingame GAMEPLAY Screenshots. so und jetzt hört auf BF3 schlecht zu machen


 
Das muss sich erst noch zeigen. Ich hab in meinem Leben schon zu viele angebliche Ingame Grafiken gesehen die sich dann als Photoshop Retuschen herausstellten als dass ich das gehaltlos glauben würde.
Ich glaube das erst wenn ich das Game sehe.
Ich kenne auch die Nvidia DX11 Demo und auch das habe ich noch nie so in einem Game gesehen. 



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Aber in den ersten zwei bis drei Jahren in denen eine Konsole auf dem Markt ist, zahlt der Hersteller im Normalfall bei jeder verkauften Konsole drauf!



Und deswegen müssen die Konsolen auch so lange am Markt bleiben. Damit die Hersteller Gewinne einfahren können und einen Nachfolger entwickeln zu können.
Microsoft hatte damals schon von 10 Jahren gesprochen für die Xbox 360 und das bedeutet eben bis 2015.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*



ThorMaer schrieb:


> @Darkfleet:
> 
> Das gepostet sind definitv Rendershots, das sieht man sofort.
> Und auf der Konsole siehts nochmal ne GANZE Ecke schlechter aus.
> ...


 
Das du noch keine solche Grafik gesehen hast ist verständlich, da es sich um eine neue Engine handelt, wie ich etwa schon 1000x geschrieben habe... die haben da live gezockt an der E3, livestream, haben wohl millionen gesehen ausser ihr... Was interessiert mich die Konsole? Ich zock das aufm PC dann..

Call of duty hat nichts mit BF zu tun, die Engine von COD ist mittlerweile 6 Jahre alt und wird auch noch in MW3 weitergebraucht..


Nein das sind keine Rendershots, das sind Gameplay shots, hier das Video dazu.. Am besten in 720p gucken! Arma3 wird sicher auch toll von der Grafik her!

Das war das livegameplay wo einer an der E3 in L.A. zockte, leider haben sie nichts über die benutzte Hardware gesagt... vielleicht verwecheselst du bfbc2 mit bf3?

YouTube - ‪Battlefield 3 - E3 2011: Single-Player Tank Gameplay - Thunder Run Trailer | OFFICIAL | HD‬‏

Das ist Gameplay live am PC, an der E3 sah man den Typen sogar am pc und steuern etc.. das können dir noch andere vom Forum bestätigen...


----------



## Cook2211 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Microsoft hatte damals schon von 10 Jahren gesprochen für die Xbox 360 und das bedeutet eben bis 2015.


 
So ist es wohl leider, was sehr schade ist.
Ich würde mir eine neue Generation wünschen. Es wäre ein Jammer, wenn beispielsweise ein Game wie GTA V noch auf der alten Generation erscheinen würde


----------



## zøtac (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

GTA V wurde für die Wii U angekündigt, bei den anderen Konsolen kA...

@ThorMaer
ArmA2 ist nicht das Maß aller dinge, es gibt weitaus bessere Spiele.
Und ArmA mit Battlefield zu vergleichen ist sowieso totaler Schwachfug, das sind zwei unterschiedliche Genres


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> So ist es wohl leider, was sehr schade ist.
> Ich würde mir eine neue Generation wünschen. Es wäre ein Jammer, wenn beispielsweise ein Game wie GTA V noch auf der alten Generation erscheinen würde


 
Wird es bestimmt noch. Ich rechne mit 2013 als Erscheinungsjahr für GTA 5 und dann wird es wie bei San Andreas sein. Das kam noch für die PS2 raus und sah dementsprechend aus.



zøtac schrieb:


> GTA V wurde für die Wii U angekündigt, bei den anderen Konsolen kA...


 
Wo das denn?
Rockstar hat bisher noch nicht mal bestätigt dass man es entwickelt.


----------



## ThorMaer (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*



zøtac schrieb:


> ArmA2 ist nicht das Maß aller dinge, es gibt weitaus bessere Spiele.


 

Nur weil das deine Meinung ist gilt das nicht für alle.

Viele, vorallem etwas "ältere" Zocker, zocken ausschließlich ArmA, da ihnen der Rest zu plumb oder zu simpel ist.

Aber egal, lassen wir das jetzt.

@ darkfleet:

Ja ich habe die E3-Videos von BF3 gesehen, hat PCGH ja 10x am Tag gepostet und gepusht 

Ich sag ja auch nicht dass es schlecht aussieht, ich freu mich auch auf das Spiel bzw. bin sehr gespannt. Insgesamt ist mir Battlefield aber etwas zu Arcade-Lastig.

Für die die es noch nicht gesehen haben verlinke ich hier mal das ArmA 3 E3 Video (Alpha Version!), das wird von PCGH ja nicht 10x am Tag gepusht wie BF3 und AltbackenWarfare 3 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1rdZQ37NRzw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1rdZQ37NRzw&hd=1


----------



## Darkfleet85 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*



ThorMaer schrieb:


> Nur weil das deine Meinung ist gilt das nicht für alle.
> 
> Viele, vorallem etwas "ältere" Zocker, zocken ausschließlich ArmA, da ihnen der Rest zu plumb oder zu simpel ist.
> 
> ...


 

ja ich weiss, arma2 hat mich nicht so überzeugt, aber Arma3 mit den Tauchmissionen etc, ich werde Arma3 100% kaufen, obwohl ich nicht weiss ob ich mit dem komplexerem Gameplay zurechtkomme, für mich ist cod müll, bf3 geil und arma3 auch geil, aber halt neu für mich!


----------



## Bester_Nick (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

Das Video hat bei mir ne scheiss Qualität. 

Das von Gamestar ist Top.

YouTube - ‪Arma 3 - 7 Minuten Gameplay kommentiert‬‏


----------



## art90 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*



zøtac schrieb:


> Du weißt das eine Xbox mit geflashtem Laufwerk durchschnittlich innerhalb von 1-2 Wochen gebannt ist? Wenn man keine Ahnung hat... ne?
> Hoffentlich buchten sie dich ein Raubkopierer sind echt das letzte



jo, bin fast so schlimm wie ein kinderschänder du moralapostel. außerdem habe ich die xbox mehr aus neugier, als aus nutzen geflasht.
weil ich es kann! weil mir sowas spaß macht. außerdem habe ich mit der konsole ein paar mal an freien wochenenden online gezockt, bin immernoch nicht gebannt. denn: microsoft hatte erst ein oder zwei bannwellen. vorher oder nachher muss man sich schon extrem dumm anstellen.
die meiste zeit steht die konsole nur rum bis besuch mal nach ner runde fifa oder so fragt...
also stempel mich hier nicht ab als böser raubkopierer. du hast sowas bestimmt noch nie gemacht, noch nie ein lied runter geladen, ein film oder sonstwas. heuchler...



> Deine Verwandten und bekannten sind wie viele? Ich würd mal sagen kein millionstel %, aber reicht natürlich für ne Pauschalisierung
> 
> Jop, ich Spiel Konsole und PC, und kann daher besser beurteilen wie lächerlich es ist Konsolen und deren User zu verteufeln.


sind genug und mit ein bischen menschenkenntnis hat man da auch ein guten überblick. außerdem spiel ich auf beiden systemen fast gleich wenig (wegen studium unso), und denke daher, dass ich halbwegs objektiv bin. ich weiß, dass beide systeme ihre vor und nachteile haben.


> Aber kein Wunder das Spiele immer schlechter werden wenn alle nur Grafik verlangen


da die spieleentwickler sich heutzutage wohl kaum nach den paar pc-spielern richten und die grafik an der konsole wohl eher vernachlässigt wird, ist die grafik wohl kaum der grund dafür. wäre das der fall, hätten wir heute zumindest gute grafik. aber der fortschritt in diesem bereich ist in letzten jahren leider ein witz.
und dann kommen noch die entwickler mit ihrer propaganda, dass die konsolen noch nicht ausgenutzt sind. ja wieso ruckelt forza3 dann auf der nordschleife, frag ich mich ? xD wer soll denn das noch glauben...


----------



## ThorMaer (22. Juni 2011)

@ darkfleet:

Ehrlich, so "komplex" ist ArmA garnicht, da wird viel übetrieben, es ist halt nur eine Ecke realistischer, aber nach einer halben Stunde - Stunde hast dich da definitv eingearbeitet.

Ich meine, wenn'd ne PS3 hast ist doch auch sxheiße, da musst auf so viele tolle Spiele verzichten, z.B. Splinter Cell Conviction, Metro 2033, neben den üblichen verdächtigen wie S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Reihe etc., da kannst seitenweise gute Titel nennen.

Also so benachteiligt wie sich wir PC-Spieler fühlen sind wir garnicht.

Auf den Konsolen ist es mindestens genauso schlimm, dass gute Titel einfach fehlen, da sie entweder Xbox oder Ps3 exklusiv sind (wer mehr Geld bietet) / bleiben, es sie aber trotzdem für den PC gibt.


----------



## Painkiller (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*



> Also so benachteiligt wie sich wir PC-Spieler fühlen sind wir garnicht.


Nicht? Und was ist mit Halo, Killzone, Gran Turismo, Resistance, Projekt Gotham Racing oder Red Dead Redemption?!

Also für mich sind das alles gute Spiele. 

Zum anderen Punkt:

Realismus...ok, Grafik.... Auch ein wichtiger Punkt.... Aber bei mir persönlich steht der Spielspaß ganz oben. Deshalb zock ich immer noch Dungeon Keeper 2 oder auch mal Diablo II. Gegen Spiele wie ARMA oder Flashpoint hab ich auch nix. Aber für mich gibt es halt wichtigere Dinge als Grafik und Realismus.


----------



## ThorMaer (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*



<> schrieb:


> Nicht? Und was ist mit Halo, Killzone, Gran Turismo, Resistance, Projekt Gotham Racing oder Red Dead Redemption?!




Die hälfte deiner aufgezählten Spiele ist aber wieder Plattform-Exklusiv, d.h. wenn ne PS3 hast kannst die einen Titel nicht spielen und wenn ne Xbox hast die anderen nicht, deswegen finde ich man sollte die nicht einfach so zusammenwerfen, man muss differenzieren ob Plattformexklusiv oder nicht, man kann nicht so tun als gäbe es nur PC auf der einen Seite und Konsole auf der anderen, denn es sind 3 Haupt Plattformen. Mit dem PC deckst aber am meisten Spiele ab (siehe meine Beispiele oben), ich hab keine Lust mir alle 3 Plattformen zu holen, nur wegen paar Spielen wo die Publisher meinen es Plattformexklusiv lassen zu sein.

Wir haben dafür halt auch unsere exzellenten Exklusiv-Titel, wenn z.B.  ein richtiges Rennspiel willst GTR 2, mit vielen guten Mods, internationalen Rennserien etc.
Gt5 ist bisschen arg mager  geworden dafür dass es von Sony (mal wieder) so gehyped wurde, kurz-  mittelweiliger Arcade-Racer, mehr aber leider nicht, unbrauchbarer  B-Spec, viele Autos ohne Cockpit und mit niedrigen Details, im MP nur Affen unterwegs etc. pp.Freund hats nach zwei Wochen in eBay gestellt.


"Aber bei mir persönlich steht der Spielspaß ganz oben."

Ja für mich doch auch, ist doch ganz klar, ich zock auch noch CS:S, aber wenns ne besser Grafik_ hätte _würde ich mich auch nicht beschweren, es würde das Spiel nur _noch_ besser machen.


----------



## Painkiller (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*



> Die hälfte deiner aufgezählten Spiele ist wieder Plattform-Exklusiv, d.h. wenn ne PS3 hast kannst die einen Titel nicht spielen und wenn ne Xbox hast die anderen nicht.


Das war auch so beabsichtigt.  Ich wollte damit nur sagen das uns (als PC-Spieler) auf beiden Plattformen gute Spiele fehlen, die sicher Anklang finden würden. 



> Ja, dafür haben wir aber halt auch unsere exzellenten Exklusiv-Titel


Klar haben wir das. Aber man sieht ja deutlich wohin der Trend der Entwickler geht. Nur wenige Hersteller betrachten den PC heute noch als Lead-Plattform. Leider... Bestes bzw. jüngstes Beispiel: The Elder Scrolls Skyrim. Das find ich persönlich echt Schade. Denn TES ist auf dem PC "groß" geworden. Und ihn dann als Lead-Plattform zu verstoßen find ich schon arg schwach. Gut das es motivierte Modder gibt, die sich um das Spiel kümmern werden. Sowohl optisch, als auch spielerisch!


----------



## Cook2211 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Aber man sieht ja deutlich wohin der Trend der Entwickler geht. Nur wenige Hersteller betrachten den PC heute noch als Lead-Plattform. Leider... Bestes bzw. jüngstes Beispiel: The Elder Scrolls Skyrim. Das find ich persönlich echt Schade. Denn TES ist auf dem PC "groß" geworden. Und ihn dann als Lead-Plattform zu verstoßen find ich schon arg schwach. Gut das es motivierte Modder gibt, die sich um das Spiel kümmern werden. Sowohl optisch, als auch spielerisch!



Da gebe ich dir hundertprozentig recht.
Man kann/muss als PC-Spieler ja schon fast froh sein, wenn bei PC-Versionen von Multi-Plattform Titeln überhaupt solche Sachen wie AA implementiert werden, siehe NFS: Hot Pursuit oder Gothic 4.
Und Skyrim scheint ja auch für den PC nicht großartig aufpoliert zu werden, aber kaufen werde ich es wohl trotzdem...


----------



## ThorMaer (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

Ja das ist schade, aber wir können nix dran ändern und müssen uns damit abfinden, insgesamt ist die PC-Variante aber trotzdem oft um längen besser.

Bsp. F1 2010, ich habs auf dem PC, Freund auf der PS3.

Bei mir komplett gemoddet, und da gibts wirklich sehr viele sehr gute Mods die z.B. die Grafik komplett ändern und die Fehler der Entwickler ausmerzen (Gelbstich), das ganze natürlich in DX11.

Als er das Spiel bei mir gesehen hat hat er wirklich gesagt das sieht ja aus wie 5 Jahre neuer, auch sind die Texturen etc. schön scharf, was extrem wichtig ist wenn man schnell unterwegs sein will, da man die Abstandsschilder bis zur Kurve aus dem Augenwinkel lesen können muss, auf der Konsole ist das fast unmöglich, siehst erst 5 Meter davor und dann ist es zuspät, gleiches beim HUD, alles viel schlechter lesbar. So ein Elend macht doch keinen Spaß wenn man weiss dass es eben auch besser geht.

Ich spiels heute noch mit Begeisterung, er hats 3 Wochen gespielt und seitdem stehts im Schrank rum, hat natürlich auch 20€ mehr fürs Spiel gezahlt wie ich, beide bei Release. 

Das ist halt bei vielen Spielen so, ich hab kaum ein Spiel welches nicht durch geniale Mods modifziert wurde, das ist ein klarer Vorteil für den PC, auch wenn die Entwickler nur ein Port gebracht haben sollten, z.B. GTA 4. 

Und solange es SO ist kann ich mich absolut nicht beschweren, wir haben insgesamt immer die rundere / bessere Variante, deswegen finde ich diese Klagen oft total überzogen.


----------



## Cook2211 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*



ThorMaer schrieb:


> Bsp. F1 2010, ich habs auf dem PC, Freund auf der PS3.
> 
> Bei mir komplett gemoddet, und da gibts wirklich sehr viele sehr gute Mods die z.B. die Grafik komplett ändern und die Fehler der Entwickler ausmerzen (Gelbstich), das ganze natürlich in DX11.



Das stimmt. F1 sieht auf dem PC sehr schick aus. Codemasters gibt sich sehr viel Mühe bei den PC-Umsetzungen, wie auch Dirt 3 zeigt


----------



## DarkMo (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

nur leider is das modden ja auch schon am absterben. hier auch wieder battlefield zu nennen als negativ bsp.


----------



## ThorMaer (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

Modden am absterben?

Definitv Nein.

Es gibt so viele so gute und sehr sehr umfangreiche Mods, wie z.B. den hier:

STALKER Complete 2009 (2012) mod for S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Shadow of Chernobyl - Mod DB

Auf solch eine massive Aufwertung als Konsolenspieler verzichten zu müssen (ok, die mussten schon auf das ganze Spiel verzichten  ), käme mir niemals in die Tüte.

Da gibts einfach so viele gute, STALKER Complete für alle drei Teile, Ultimate Textures V2 + VisualIV + 1.000e anderer Autos für GTA4, Physik-Mod für Shift Unleashe 2 + andere Autos + Greyfix, F1 2010 mit *komplett* anderer Grafik und Season 2011 komplett, ArmA 2 BWMod (sehr umfangreich) + Avanced Combat Environment 2, die verbessern alle das Spiel auf ihre Weise ungemein, viel mehr Spielspaß, von dem die Konsolenspieler doch immer träumen.

Und was warn jetzt nur ganz wenige der die ich gerade installiert habe.


----------



## zøtac (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*



ThorMaer schrieb:


> ok, die mussten schon auf das ganze Spiel verzichten


Naja, PCler auch 



> von dem die Konsolenspieler doch immer träumen.


Konsoleros träumen doch nicht vom Spielspaß, die haben Spielspaß. Genau wie PCler.
Aber geht wohl nicht in dein Hirn rein das nicht alle so denken wie du


----------



## ThorMaer (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*



zøtac schrieb:


> Naja, PCler auch


 
Informier dich bitte, alle drei S.T.A.L.K.E.R-Teile waren PC exklusiv.

Dass der Spielspaß durch diese teils sehr umfangreichen Mods besser wird steht wohl außer Frage, natürlich neben der besseren Grafik- und Bildqualität, aber das geht wohl nicht in dein Hirn.


----------



## zøtac (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*



ThorMaer schrieb:


> Informier dich bitte, alle drei S.T.A.L.K.E.R-Teile waren PC exklusiv.


Ich hab jetzt mehr von Spielen allgemein geredet, nicht von S.T.A.L.K.E.R... mit dem Spiel konnt ich mich eh noch nie anfreunden 



> Dass der Spielspaß durch diese teils sehr umfangreichen Mods besser wird steht wohl außer Frage, natürlich neben der besseren Grafik- und Bildqualität, aber das geht wohl nicht in dein Hirn.


Naja, wenn einem die Mods nicht zusagen? Wenn man lieber das spiel spielt, so wie es von den Entwicklern kommt?  
Denken->Schreiben->Denken->Posten


----------



## ThorMaer (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

Wenn dir die Mods nicht zusagen dann kennst du nur scheiß Mods.

Schau dir meine Beispiele oben an und informier dich darüber ein wenig.


----------



## zøtac (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

Ich sag nicht das sie mir nicht gefallen, sondern das sie nicht jeder toll finden muss nur weil du das tust 
ArmA II hab ich auch mit zahlreichen Mods gespielt, kA wie die alle hießen. Ist aber schon längst runter von der Platte, selbst mit Mods nicht sonderlich fesselnd


----------



## ThorMaer (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

Wenn jemand irgendein Problem hat und nicht die Qualität eines guten Mods erkennt, das ist mir das auf gut Deutsch gesagt sxheiß egal, die sollen ihr Call Of Dutti weiterspielen und fertig.
Es muss auch nicht jeder Konsolen toll finden nur weil du das tust, logisch oder?


"Ist aber schon längst runter von der Platte, selbst mit Mods nicht sonderlich fesselnd"

Wenn mans kann schon.

Ich hab Bad Company 2 im MP gezockt und nach 20 Minuten flogs auch wieder runter, weils einfach nur sheiße ist im Vergleich zu ArmA 2 + AddOns, kein Vergleich, ganz andere Ligen, sagen ja viele.


----------



## zøtac (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*



ThorMaer schrieb:


> Wenn jemand irgendein Problem hat und nicht die Qualität eines guten Mods erkennt, das ist mir das auf gut Deutsch gesagt sxheiß egal, die sollen ihr Call Of Dutti weiterspielen und fertig.
> Es muss auch nicht jeder Konsolen toll finden nur weil du das tust, logisch oder?


Achso, weil der Mod Qualität hat muss er jedem gefallen oder wie? 





> "Ist aber schon längst runter von der Platte, selbst mit Mods nicht sonderlich fesselnd"
> 
> Wenn mans kann schon.
> 
> Ich hab Bad Company 2 im MP gezockt und nach 20 Minuten flogs auch wieder runter, weils einfach nur sheiße ist im Vergleich zu ArmA 2 + AddOns, kein Vergleich, ganz andere Ligen, sagen ja viele.


Geschmackssache.
Vorallem der Vergleich ist schon total schwachsinnig, das sind unterschiedliche Genres


----------



## turbosnake (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

Warum lernt Ubisoft nicht aus seinen Fehlern, wollen  wohl keine PC-Spiele mehr haben.


----------



## Verminaard (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

Soviel Aufregung wegen eines Publishers?
Ihr habt echt keine anderen Sorgen.

Wenn UBI nix mehr fuern PC bringen will, ist das doch deren Problem, welches mich nicht wirklich kuemmert.
Wenn die das nicht fuer die Plattform bringen, die ich nutze, koennen die kein Geld von mir bekommen.
Aber brauch ich deren Zeugs ueberhaupt?
Ist eine nette Freizeitbeschaeftigung, aber mehr nicht.
Na fuer Einige ist es doch sehr viel mehr.
Mit wieviel Energie an die Sache gegangen wird und wie sehr nicht Konsolen verteufelt werden...

mfG
V.

P.S. MehmetB hoer bitte auf Leute zu beleidigen, hat schon mal in der Vergangenheit nichts Gutes gebracht.


----------



## Bester_Nick (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

Wer hat eigentlich jemals behauptet, dass Ubisoft nix mehr für den PC macht? Far Cry 3, Assassins Creed: Revelations,Driver San Francisco sind für den PC angekündigt und letztens kam grade Assassins Creed: Brotherhood und Splinter Cell Conviction für Mac! Ghost Recon 3 kommt ausserdem vielleicht doch noch für PC, wer weiss.  Das Thema ist also relativ sinnlos.


----------



## GTA 3 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Wer hat eigentlich jemals behauptet, dass Ubisoft nix mehr für den PC macht? Far Cry 3, Assassins Creed: Revelations,Driver San Francisco sind für den PC angekündigt und letztens kam grade Assassins Creed: Brotherhood und Splinter Cell Conviction für Mac! Ghost Recon 3 kommt ausserdem vielleicht doch noch für PC, wer weiss.  Das Thema ist also relativ sinnlos.


Dieses Gerücht ist erst im nachhinein entstanden und nicht mal das ist sicher!


----------



## art90 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*



ThorMaer schrieb:


> Wenn jemand irgendein Problem hat und nicht die Qualität eines guten Mods erkennt, das ist mir das auf gut Deutsch gesagt sxheiß egal, die sollen ihr Call Of Dutti weiterspielen und fertig.
> Es muss auch nicht jeder Konsolen toll finden nur weil du das tust, logisch oder?


 
in diesem zusammenhang call of duty zu nennen ist etwas unpassend. gerade cod4 ist dank mods wie zb dem promod auf dem pc immernoch *sehr* aktiv. ist laut den xfire-stats immernoch das zweitmeist gespielte spiel hinter wow


----------



## ThorMaer (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

In den letzten Tagen sieht man echt mal wieder wie massiv überlegen der PC einfach ist.

Wir bekommen zwei absolute Top-Spiele, auf die die Konsoleros sowieso schon verzichten mussten, FreeToPlay! 

So etwas gibts auf den Konsolen nunmal nicht, da wärt ihr für beide Games 140€ losgeworden (2*70€).

PC-Exklusiv und FreeToPlay FTW! 

Achja, und L.A. Noire kommt ja auch für den PC.


----------



## Threshold (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Und Skyrim scheint ja auch für den PC nicht großartig aufpoliert zu werden, *aber kaufen werde ich es wohl trotzdem...*


 
Und das ist das Problem. Die PC User meckern zwar kaufen aber trotzdem.
Die Entwickler werden erst dann aufwachen wenn die PC Version wie altes Brot im Regal liegen bleibt.


----------



## ThorMaer (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

@ Threshold:

Nunja, dann heulen die Publisher und Entwickler aber über die pösen Raubkopierer und dass sich die PC-Version keiner kauft, die wollen halt nicht einsehen dass es vorallem an den Entwicklern liegt die ******* abliefern. Traurig wenn die Modder immer erst ein Spiel fertig machen müssen, wie es imho bei fast jedem Spiel der Fall ist.


----------



## Cook2211 (26. Juni 2011)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Und das ist das Problem. Die PC User meckern zwar kaufen aber trotzdem.
> Die Entwickler werden erst dann aufwachen wenn die PC Version wie altes Brot im Regal liegen bleibt.



Na ja. Ich bin halt niemand der aus irgendwelchen Gründen irgendeinen Titel boykottiert. Skyrim wird rein spielerisch (wahrscheinlich) ein tolles Game, mit alles in allem 100 Stunden Spielzeit. Warum sollte ich mir das entgehen lassen!?
Mir geht es sich um das Spiel als solches. 
Bestes Beispiel: Crysis 2. Mir hat das Game im SP echt gefallen. Natürlich konnte es rein technisch nicht mit dem Vorgänger mithalten. Aber es hat einfach Spaß gemacht und dass ist das worauf es mir ankommt.
Und wenn ein Titel boykottiert wird und das Game wie altes Brot in den Regalen liegen bleibt, dann führt das dazu, dass der Publisher vermutlich keine PC Umsetzung mehr bringen wird. Und darunter leiden dann einzig und alleine wir PC-Gamer....


----------



## ThorMaer (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

*Wayne, noch ist der PC die klare Macht.

Der PC hat die bessere Grafik, die Games sind bei Release 20€ günstiger, es gibt die besseren Exklusivtitel (oder Games die es NICHT für PS3 oder Xbox gibt gibt es auf dem PC, wie z.B. Metro 2033!), wir kriegen Top-Games wie ArmA 2 oder Team Fortress 2 geschenkt, auf die die Konsoleros sowieso schon verzichten mussten.* *

Also worüber beschweren wir uns eigl.? 

Konsolen gibt es schon seit über 10 Jahren, noch nie konnten die dem PC an die Beine pissen, das werden sie auch in Zukunft nicht können.
*


----------



## Cook2211 (26. Juni 2011)

ThorMaer schrieb:


> Wayne, noch ist der PC die klare Macht.



Nein, ist er leider nicht mehr. 80.000.000 verkaufte Einheiten der Xbox und PS3 in Europa und Amerika (so viel wie Deutschland Einwohner hat) und zwei milliardenschwere Konzerne die Millionen von Dollar in die Spieleentwicklung pumpen. Das ist die "Macht" in der Spieleindustrie.



> Der PC hat die bessere Grafik, die Games sind bei Release 20 günstiger



Ja, der PC hat erwiesenermaßen die beste Grafik. Das bestreitet ja auch niemand.
Das PC-Spiele deutlich günstiger sind stimmt aber nicht immer:

L.A. Noire

Fear 3 XBox
Fear 3 PC
Nur 3  unterschied

AC Brotherhood XBox
AC Brotherhood PC
Konsole günstiger

Brink Xbox
Brink PC
Konsole günstiger.



> Games die es NICHT für PS3 oder Xbox gibt gibt es auf dem PC, wie z.B. Metro 2033



Metro gibt es für die Xbox...



> es gibt die besseren Exklusivtitel



Das ist deine rein subjektive Meinung. Wenn du bei diesem Thema auch nur ein klein wenig objektiv wärst, dann müsstest du zugeben, dass es auch hervorragende Konsolen-exklusive Titel gibt.

Hier sein nochmals Red Dead Redemption erwähnt:
Red Dead Redemption for Xbox 360 Reviews, Ratings, Credits, and More at Metacritic

Enslaved:
Enslaved: Odyssey to the West for Xbox 360 Reviews, Ratings, Credits, and More at Metacritic

Yakuza:
Yakuza 3 for PlayStation 3 Reviews, Ratings, Credits, and More at Metacritic

Plus die Sony und Microsoft exklusiven Titel wie

Halo
Halo: Reach for Xbox 360 Reviews, Ratings, Credits, and More at Metacritic

Uncharted
Uncharted 2: Among Thieves for PlayStation 3 Reviews, Ratings, Credits, and More at Metacritic

Metal Gear Solid
Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns of the Patriots for PlayStation 3 Reviews, Ratings, Credits, and More at Metacritic

Gran Turismo
Gran Turismo 5 for PlayStation 3 Reviews, Ratings, Credits, and More at Metacritic

Forza
Forza Motorsport 3 for Xbox 360 Reviews, Ratings, Credits, and More at Metacritic



> Konsolen gibt es schon seit über 10 Jahren



Das zeigt wieder mal, dass du absolut NULL Ahnung vom Thema Konsolen hast....

Das erste Gerät mit dem man zu Hause ein Computerspiel spielen konnte war eine Konsole. Pong im Jahre 1975 (zufällig mein Geburtsjahr).
Pong

1977 wurde die Konsole vorgestellt, die viele Leute erstmals für Computerspiele begeisterte. Das Atari VCS2600
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atari_VCS_(Atari_2600
Zu dieser Zeit dachte noch niemand an den PC als Spielgerät, denn der konnte damals noch nicht mal Farbe darstellen

In den Achtzigern bis Mitte der Neunziger gab es zwei voneinander getrennte Märkte für Spiele. Einmal den für Computer (C64, Amiga, später PC) und einmal den für Konsolen (NES, SNES, Mega Drive, Gameboy).

Das änderte sich erstmal mit dem Erscheinen von Sony's PS1 1994.
Das prominenteste Beispiel für Multi-Plattform Entwicklung aus dieser Zeit ist das legendäre Tomb Raider, was 1996 sowohl für PS als auch für PC kam.

Auf die Spitze getrieben hat das dann schließlich Microsoft 2002 mit seiner XBox 1, die nichts anderes war, als ein verkappter PC. Das machte es einfacher sowohl für Konsole als auch für PC zu entwickeln und viele Entwickler sprangen auf diesen Zug auf.

Geschichtsstunde beendet.



> noch nie konnten die dem PC an die Beine pissen



Der Konsolenmarkt ist für die Spieleindustrie ein sehr wichtiger und milliardenschwerer Markt. Nur durch die hohe Verbreitung der Konsolen und den daraus resultierenden hohen Verkaufszahlen bei Top-Titeln sind manche Produktionen überhaupt erst möglich geworden. Als berühmtestes Beispiel gilt hier GTA IV mit 100.000.000$ Entwicklungskosten. PC-only hätte man dieses Geld wohl nie wieder reingeholt.
Über so etwas solltest du vielleicht mal nachdenken bevor du solche Sprüche klopfst.


----------



## Cook2211 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

Doppelpost, sorry


----------



## ThorMaer (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Nein, ist er leider nicht mehr. 80.000.000 verkaufte Einheiten der Xbox und PS3 in Europa und Amerika


 

Haha, was schreibst du für ein Käse.
*
Insgesamt *wurden vielleicht so viele verkauft, da man aber beides als getrennte Plattformen betrachten muss kann man die nicht einfach zusammenzählen. 

PC's gibts nämlich auf der Welt auch viel mehr als 80 Millionen. 

Außerdem spreche ich nicht von Verkaufszahlen, an denen sich die Konsoleros immer aufgeilen, sondern von Qualität, und hier ist der PC nach wie vor die Macht.

Bessere Grafik, Mods, bessere Eingabegeräte, mehr Modularität, zu 90% signifikant günstigere Games bei Release, kein PSN-Down Dreck sondern Steam etc., bessere Exklusivtitel, da kannst du noch so oft deine 1-2 Konsolengames aufzählen, die hälfte deiner aufgezählten ist sowieso Plattformexklusiv, d.h. einer mit einer Xbox muss auf die hälfte verzichten und einer mit einer Ps3 auch.

Würde mich ziemlich ankotzen als Ps3-Nutzer auf Metro 2033 verzichten zu müssen obwohl es es für Xbox 360 und PC gibt (der PC ist den Entwicklern halt doch wichtiger als die olle Ps3)

Der Rest von deinem Post erübrigt sich, da du scheinbar nicht lesen kannst.


----------



## Cook2211 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*



ThorMaer schrieb:


> Haha, was schreibst du für ein Käse.
> *
> Insgesamt *wurden vielleicht so viele verkauft, da man aber beides als getrennte Plattformen betrachten muss kann man die nicht einfach zusammenzählen. PC's gibts nämlich auf der Welt auch viel mehr als 80 Millionen.



Ja natürlich insgesamt. Etwas anderes habe ich nicht geschrieben: 


> 80.000.000 verkaufte Einheiten der Xbox *und* PS3 in Europa und Amerika


Sonst hätte ich "jeweils 80.000.000" geschrieben. Erst nachdenken, dann posten....

Das sind aber für die Entwickler 80.000.000 potenzielle Kunden, und das ist das was zählt. Im PC Bereich gibt es diesbezüglich keine konkreten Angaben, da zwar viele Leute einen oder mehrere PCs haben, aber halt viele damit nicht spielen, sondern arbeiten oder im Internet surfen. Anders als beim PC bedeutet jede verkaufte Konsole auch einen potenziellen Kunden. 

Und natürlich kann man PS3 und XBox in diesem Fall zusammenzählen, denn bei der *Multi*-Plattform Entwicklung ist das die Menge an Kunden die man zusätzlich _theoretisch_ erreichen _könnte_, wenn man neben dem PC auch für XBox und PS3 entwickelt und umsetzt.



> bessere Eingabegeräte



Bis jetzt gibt es sowas wie Kinect und Move offiziell noch nicht für den PC.




> bessere Exklusivtitel, da kannst du noch so oft deine 1-2 Konsolengames aufzählen, die hälfte deiner aufgezählten ist sowieso Plattformexklusiv, d.h. einer mit einer Xbox muss auf die hälfte verzichten und einer mit einer Ps3 auch.



1-2 Konsolen-Games. Ich habe acht aufgezählt und das ist nur die Spitze des Eisbergs an Games, die es nicht für den PC gibt. Ich hätte die Liste beliebig fortsetzen können.

Du reitest auf den (wenigen) PC-exklusiven Titeln rum. Ich habe in meinem Post explizit darauf hingewiesen, dass manche Games Plattform-exklusiv sind. Nur bist du nicht bereit dazu zuzugeben, dass es außerhalb des PCs auch gute Games gibt. Und das ist genau dass, was ich sagen wollte.
Da spielt es keine Rolle, ob diese Titel *nur* für XBox oder PS3 oder Wii erscheint. Der PC ist *nicht* der Nabel der Welt was (spielerisch) qualitativ hochwertige Titel angeht, denn die gibt es halt auch auf anderen Plattformen.

Und wenn du nur ein wenig Objektivität hättest, dann würdest du das mittlerweile mal einsehen. Wie schon oft gesagt: Grafik ist nicht alles.



> Der Rest von deinem Post erübrigt sich, da du scheinbar nicht lesen kannst.



Natürlich kann ich lesen, aber du scheinst nicht in der Lage zu sein konstruktiv zu diskutieren. Du wirst nicht müde zu betonen, unter anderem auch in diesem Thread, dass Konsolenspieler blöd sind, weil sie 20,-€ mehr für ihre Spiele bezahlen. Du bist noch nicht mal ansatzweise dazu in der Lage, die Situation Konsole/PC mit einer gesunden Portion Objektivität und Weitsicht zu betrachten. Für dich gibt es nur PC und ArmA 
Du urteilst GAMER KOLLEGEN ab, weil sie auf einem anderen Spielgerät als du spielen, und hinterfragst noch nicht mal wo die Gründe dafür liegen könnten.
Ich persönlich unterscheide nicht zwischen PCler oder Konsolero. Für mich sind wir alle Gamer, ohne wenn und aber. Und wenn jemand auf einem 20 Jahre alten Gameboy in schwarz-weiß spielt, dann soll er doch wenn er Spaß dran hat. Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## ThorMaer (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

Du schreibst erneut Müll.

Die besseren Eingabegeräte bezogen sich vorallem auf Maus und Tastatur, ohne welche ein Egoshooter nicht ernsthaft richtig spielbar ist, achja Strategiespiele, Rollenspiele und Simulationen auch nicht. *Konsolenspieler müssen auf ganze Genres verzichten! Also ist auch sofort klar wer mehr Exklusive Spiele hat.* 
Und du redest hier von "wenigen", also informier dich erstmal richtig. 

PC-Spieler müssen nur auf sehr wenige Titel verzichten, die teilweise wieder Xbox oder Ps3 exklusiv erscheinen, d.h. die Konsolenspieler müssen untereinander ebenfalls nochmal auf Spiele verzichten, da sie nur für die andere Plattform erscheinen (Bsp. Metro 2033). Insgesamt also kuckt man da ziemlich blöd aus der Wäsche mit einer Konsole 

Und TrackIR z.B. gibt es schon LANGE für den PC, da kann "Move" und so ein Mist ruhig wegbleiben, mit dem man sowieso nur so billige 2D-Games spielt.

Du checkst es immer noch nicht, wenn ich eine Ps3 habe und kein Metro 2033 spielen kann, die Xboxer und natürlich die PCler aber schon, dann hab ich den kürzeren gezogen, von den PC-exklusiven Titeln mal ganz abgesehen. Ob jetzt 50 Millionen Ps3's im Umlauf sind spielt hier absolut keine Rolle, auch wenn du dich noch so gerne an den Zahlen aufgeilst.


"Und natürlich kann man PS3 und XBox in diesem Fall zusammenzählen"

Eben nicht, hast wieder nicht gecheckt.

Entweder ich betrachte jede Plattform für sich oder alle zusammen, dann kannst nämlich auch noch den PC dazu zählen, ist schließlich auch eine Spieleplattform.

Wieviel potenzielle Kunden das für den Entwickler sind kann den normalen Leuten sxheiß egal sein. 

Es gibt auch über 30 Millionen Steam-Accounts, das sind auch sehr viele potenzielle Kunden, auf die die Entwickler natürlich nicht verzichten.
Und das sind NUR die PCs mit Steamaccount.

Du kennst nur deine Konsole und Uncharted 3.


"Wie schon oft gesagt: Grafik ist nicht alles."

Natürlich nicht. Auch Mods, angemessene Eingabegeräte, gute Bildqualität, ein fairer Spielepreis sind wichtig, und bei allen Punkten failen die Konsolen, der PC kann nunmal alles besser, das ist Fakt. Nicht umsonst pushen führende Entwicklerstudios wie Bohemia Interactive oder Blue Byte den PC so dermaßen und releasen nur PC-Exklusive Titel, auf die die Konsolenspieler verzichten müssen. Auch Rockstar beugt sich nun dem Druck und bringt L.A. Noire auf den PC, da dieser rießige Markt einfach nicht zu vernachlässigen ist.

Jeder der eine Konsole hat hat normalerweise auch einen PC, da ein Gamer nicht auf die vielen tollen Exklusivtitel am PC verzichten möchte, natürlich zusammen mit all den oben genannten Vorteilen. Die hälfte der Games in meiner Steam-Liste ist PC-Exklusiv, und ich spiele nur qualitativ sehr hochwertige Titel. Das spricht eine eindeutige Sprache.


----------



## Verminaard (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

memmethB, womit hast du eigentlich ein Problem?

Das UBI auf PC's nicht verzichtet wurde doch schon mehrmals erwaehnt.
Deine komsichen Hasstriaden gegen die PS3 gehoeren hier nicht wirklich hin.
Und bitte unterlasse deine Beleidigungen.



ThorMaer schrieb:


> Du kennst nur deine Konsole und Uncharted 3.


 
Bitte lies doch ein Post von Cook vollstaendig, eventuell klickst du dann auch auf den Link den er in seiner Sig hat. 
Irgendwie hab ich das Gefuehl das er doch nicht der Konsolero ist, als den du gerne versuchst darzustellen.

Uncharted 3 gibt es ausserdem glaub ich noch gar nicht, so genau kenn ich mich damit nicht aus.

Und nein, nicht jeder der eine Konsole hat, hat auch einen PC. Viele aber nicht jeder, aber das auch egal.

Was hast du eigentlich staendig mit den Mods?
Sind zwar schoene zusaetzliche Dinge von der Community aber keineswegs etwas selbstverstaendliches fuer ein Spiel.
Gibt genug Spiele wos keine Mods zu gibt.

mfG
V.

P.S. Was hast du eigentlich gegen Sony? Wuerd ich echt gern wissen. Wenn Antwort, dann bitte so ehrlich und so


----------



## ThorMaer (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

@ Verminaard:

Unterlass bitte deine Beleidigungen, das hat hier nichts zu suchen wenn wir diskutieren.


"Gibt genug Spiele wos keine Mods zu gibt."

Ja, bei Konsolenspielen


----------



## DarkMo (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

also das konsolen dem pc nie das wasser reichen konnten stimmt so nicht. ich denk mal es war die ps1 oder vllt auch ps2 zeit, wo ich das noch mitbekam... da waren die konsolen technisch vor dem pc und es dauerte rund nen jahr bis dieser aufholte. allerdings sind die jahre danach (wo die konsolen hersteller ihr geld abfarmen wollen) dann halt ne extreme (und lange) technische durststrecke ^^

wo ich dir zustimmen muss thor, is halt der punkt, dass der pc sehr viel variabler einsetzbar is. aber wie dir schon so viele auch sagten: vielen leuten is genau diese variabilität ein grauß. die wollen das ding mit 2 3 steckern anschließen, dvd rein und go. da musst du dich wohl oder übel mal in den *überwigenden* teil der zockenden bevölkerung hineinversetzen können ^^ selbst die meisten der pc besitzer sind viel zu bequem, sich das teil maßgefertigt selber zusammen zu schrauben oder gar bei problemen jedes einzelteil einzeln zur rma zu schicken. die haben dann "schrottige" komplettrechner, die meistens auch nich über das grafische niveau einer konsole hinauskommen. du darfst nicht in die versuchung geraten, dieses forum hier zum bsp als representanten des durchschnittsspielers anzusehen *g*


----------



## ThorMaer (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*



DarkMo schrieb:


> also das konsolen dem pc nie das wasser reichen konnten stimmt so nicht. ich denk mal es war die ps1 oder vllt auch ps2 zeit, wo ich das noch mitbekam... da waren die konsolen technisch vor dem pc und es dauerte rund nen jahr bis dieser aufholte. allerdings sind die jahre danach (wo die konsolen hersteller ihr geld abfarmen wollen) dann halt ne extreme (und lange) technische durststrecke ^^


 
Oh, ein halbes Jahr, Wahnsinn 

Was nützt das, wenn danach fast 10 Jahre Rückstand ist?
Nichts.

Es ging mir bei dem Wasser reichen um das insgesamte.



" selbst die meisten der pc besitzer sind viel zu bequem, sich das teil  maßgefertigt selber zusammen zu schrauben oder gar bei problemen jedes  einzelteil einzeln zur rma zu schicken."

Ja und? Die Konsoleros sind sich dafür doch auch zu bequem, kein Problem, kauft man halt einen Komplett-PC. Immerhin hab ich die Möglichkeit Teile selbst zu tauschen wenn ich möchte, eine Konsole musst als ganzes einschicken, wenn mal wieder der Ring-Of-Death kommt 

Kenne jemanden dem schon drei Xboxen abgeraucht sind. Seitdem ist er begeisterter PC-Gamer und sagt "nie mehr zurück zu den scheiß Konsolen".
Also klarer Fall.

Akzeptiert einfach dass die Konsolen dem PC untergeordnet sind, sowohl von den Möglichkeiten als auch von der Qualität her. 
Und wenn nicht dann ist es mir auch egal, die zahlreichen Exklusiv-Games und Genres zeigen ja wie's draußen in der Realität aussieht. 

Hab den Eindruck manche hier mit ihren X tausend Beiträgen hocken den ganzen Tag in ihrem Keller ohne Fenster und wissen garnicht was draußen abgeht


----------



## DarkMo (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

du bist so verbissen, dass du garnich merkst, dass ich konsolen au ned ab kann. aber is halt nur meine meinung und die teilen nunmal nich die meisten. ausserdem sind deine negativ kritiken die selben, die ich anbrachte 


ThorMaer schrieb:


> Akzeptiert einfach dass die Konsolen dem PC untergeordnet sind, sowohl von den Möglichkeiten als auch von der Qualität her.


 das hat doch nie einer bestritten oO aber du willst einfach nich akzeptieren, dass dieser hohe qualitäts standard den meisten schlichtweg scheiss egal is xD


----------



## Pokerclock (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

Ich unterbreche an dieser Stelle die Konsolen vs. PC-Diskussion. Verlagert diese bitte dorthin: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/spiele-konsolen/69637-konsole-vs-pc.html

Hier hat die jedenfalls nur bedingt etwas verloren.


----------



## Cook2211 (26. Juni 2011)

ThorMaer schrieb:


> Konsolenspieler müssen auf ganze Genres verzichten! Also ist auch sofort klar wer mehr Exklusive Spiele hat.
> Und du redest hier von "wenigen", also informier dich erstmal richtig.



Ich brauche mich nicht zu informieren, da ich selber PC-Spieler bin



> PC-Spieler müssen nur auf sehr wenige Titel verzichten, die teilweise wieder Xbox oder Ps3 exklusiv erscheinen, d.h. die Konsolenspieler müssen untereinander ebenfalls nochmal auf Spiele verzichten, da sie nur für die andere Plattform erscheinen (Bsp. Metro 2033). Insgesamt also kuckt man da ziemlich blöd aus der Wäsche mit einer Konsole



Du brauchst dir nur mal die Bestenlisten in der Games Aktuell anzuschauen. Da gibt es nur ein Genre in dem der PC mit Exklusiv-Titeln dominiert und das sind Strategiespiele. Etwas besser als die Konsolen schneidet er bei den Rollenspielen ab.
In Action/Action-Adventures, Shootern, Rennspielen und Sportspielen ist der PC den Konsolen was die Quantität angeht aber teils deutlich unterlegen, was deine Theorie somit wiederlegt...



> Und TrackIR z.B. gibt es schon LANGE für den PC, da kann "Move" und so ein Mist ruhig wegbleiben, mit dem man sowieso nur so billige 2D-Games spielt.



Wieder mal beweist du, dass du keine Ahnung hast....



> Du checkst es immer noch nicht, wenn ich eine Ps3 habe und kein Metro 2033 spielen kann, die Xboxer und natürlich die PCler aber schon, dann hab ich den kürzeren gezogen, von den PC-exklusiven Titeln mal ganz abgesehen. Ob jetzt 50 Millionen Ps3's im Umlauf sind spielt hier absolut keine Rolle, auch wenn du dich noch so gerne an den Zahlen aufgeilst.



Du kapierst es nicht, denn als PC-Spieler guckt man leider genau so oft in die Röhre
Und Zahlen sind Fakten, die du leider in keinem deiner Posts liefern kannst...



> Entweder ich betrachte jede Plattform für sich oder alle zusammen, dann kannst nämlich auch noch den PC dazu zählen, ist schließlich auch eine Spieleplattform.



Wir reden hier aber über Konsolen und PC....



> Wieviel potenzielle Kunden das für den Entwickler sind kann den normalen Leuten sxheiß egal sein.
> 
> Es gibt auch über 30 Millionen Steam-Accounts, das sind auch sehr viele potenzielle Kunden, auf die die Entwickler natürlich nicht verzichten.
> Und das sind NUR die PCs mit Steamaccount.



Kannst du dazu auch eine Quelle liefern die das belegt?
Und wenn es 30.000.000 Accounts sind, dann ist das gut für den PC und es freut mich. Wie gesagt spiele ich hauptsächlich auf dem PC.



> Du kennst nur deine Konsole und Uncharted 3.



Autsch. Böser Fehler. Informiere dich mal über die Leute mit denen du diskutierst. Also nochmal gaaaaannnnnzzzz langsam für dich: Ich bin PC-Gamer wie man an meinem Tagebuch erkennen kann. Besitze aber auch eine PS3 und eine Wii.
Ich freue mich natürlich auf Uncharted 3 für die PS3, aber genau so freue ich auf dem PC auf Deus Ex, Hitman und Battlefield 3.



> Natürlich nicht. Auch Mods, angemessene Eingabegeräte, gute Bildqualität, ein fairer Spielepreis sind wichtig, und bei allen Punkten failen die Konsolen, der PC kann nunmal alles besser, das ist Fakt.



Ich habe auch nie etwas anderes behauptet.



> Nicht umsonst pushen führende Entwicklerstudios wie Bohemia Interactive oder Blue Byte den PC so dermaßen und releasen nur PC-Exklusive Titel, auf die die Konsolenspieler verzichten müssen. Auch Rockstar beugt sich nun dem Druck und bringt L.A. Noire auf den PC, da dieser rießige Markt einfach nicht zu vernachlässigen ist.



Das Problem ist das MS und Sony ihre Geräte noch viel mehr pushen, als irgendjemand das beim PC macht.



> Jeder der eine Konsole hat hat normalerweise auch einen PC, da ein Gamer nicht auf die vielen tollen Exklusivtitel am PC verzichten möchte



Klar haben die meisten auch einen PC. Aber es ist ein Trugschluss zu denken, dass alle diese Leute auch mit ihren PCs spielen.



> Die hälfte der Games in meiner Steam-Liste ist PC-Exklusiv, und ich spiele nur qualitativ sehr hochwertige Titel. Das spricht eine eindeutige Sprache.



Ein Großteil meiner Steam-Bibliothek besteht aus Multi-Plattform Titeln. So verschieden sind die Geschmäcker, was du glaube ich irgendwie nicht akzeptieren kannst...





Verminaard schrieb:


> Bitte lies doch ein Post von Cook vollstaendig, eventuell klickst du dann auch auf den Link den er in seiner Sig hat.
> Irgendwie hab ich das Gefuehl das er doch nicht der Konsolero ist, als den du gerne versuchst darzustellen.


 
Genau richtig





@Pokerclock

Sorry, dein Hinweis kam während ich getippt habe.


----------



## Robonator (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

Ach, Ubisoft ist doch einfach nur angepisst, weil deren toller Kopierschutz am Ende doch noch geknackt wurde 

Gefällt mir Trotzdem nicht als Pc-Gamer. Hab mich eigentlich schon auf lange Co-op Nächste mit Freunden gefreut


----------



## GTA 3 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Verweigert Ubisoft den PC absichtlich als Spieleplattform ?*

Kleines Update, nicht zum Thema, hat aber was mit Ubisoft zu tun!

Wie ich gerade erfahren habe, vergrault Ubisoft jetzt weitere Kunden, und zwar auf jeder Plattform!
Sie führen, wie EA jetzt einen sogenannten OnlinePass ein, was bedeutet, dass wenn man ein Spiel gebraucht kauft, man extra 10 € zahlen muss, damit man es Online spielen kann!
Also das wird hier immer schlimmer mit Ubisoft, wie soll das weitergehen ?!?!

Quelle: Cynamite.de


----------



## Jan565 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neues Thema: Ubisoft führt den Online-pass ein! *

Einfach keine Ubisoft Spiele kaufen fertig! 

Klappt bei mir ganz gut. Egal wie gut die Spiele von denen sind, ich kauf die nicht, wozu auch? Ohne Videospiele kann ich mich auch beschäftigen und habe oft eh was besseres zu tun.


----------



## fac3l3ss (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neues Thema: Ubisoft führt den Online-pass ein! *



Jan565 schrieb:


> Einfach keine Ubisoft Spiele kaufen fertig!
> (...)


 Sign, notfalls gibt es immernoch das Internet... (dies ist keine Aufforderung zum illegalen Kopieren von urheberechtlich geschützten Inhalten...)
Aber ich muss mir die Schande gestehen, doch noch Ubi zu kaufen *fac3palm* 
Ich muss nämlich alle AC Teile durchspielen, notfalls auch für die PS3...


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## DarkMo (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neues Thema: Ubisoft führt den Online-pass ein! *

na hoffentlich floppt anno2070  aber gut, da wär mir als originalkäufer und bei dem game eh nicht-online-spieler die sache relativ egal noch ^^


----------



## .Mac (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neues Thema: Ubisoft führt den Online-pass ein! *

Gut so, habe lange auf das Ende dieser Spieleschmiede gewartet. 
Aus ******* kann man eben manchmal kein Gold machen, die haben seit Jahren keinen einzigen guten Titel mehr gebracht der seinen Vollpreis Wert war, und haben ihren Lohn dann mit immer drastischeren Beschneidungen des kunden eingefordert. Kann nicht besser laufen, auch wenn viel game-Designer dahinter stehen, wenn etwas an ihren Jobs liegt sind die wahrscheinlich ehh schon gewechselt.


----------



## spionkaese (16. Juli 2011)

.Mac schrieb:
			
		

> Gut so, habe lange auf das Ende dieser Spieleschmiede gewartet.
> Aus ******* kann man eben manchmal kein Gold machen, die haben seit Jahren keinen einzigen guten Titel mehr gebracht der seinen Vollpreis Wert war, und haben ihren Lohn dann mit immer drastischeren Beschneidungen des kunden eingefordert. Kann nicht besser laufen, auch wenn viel game-Designer dahinter stehen, wenn etwas an ihren Jobs liegt sind die wahrscheinlich ehh schon gewechselt.


Also ich fand Assassins Creed immer gut.
Und in letzter Zeit haben sie den Kopierschutz z.B. wieder gelockert.


----------



## KILLTHIS (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neues Thema: Ubisoft führt den Online-pass ein! *

Tja, damit ist Ubisoft für mich endgültig gestorben. Die AC-Reihe wurde sowieso mit jedem Teil schlechter.


----------



## spionkaese (17. Juli 2011)

KILLTHIS schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, damit ist Ubisoft für mich endgültig gestorben. Die AC-Reihe wurde sowieso mit jedem Teil schlechter.



Das ist Ansichtssache 
Ich fand sie mit jedem Teil besser.
Durch die Attentatsserien z.B. wurden die Kämpfe viel flüssiger.


----------



## Heli-Homer (17. Juli 2011)

Aber wir müssen uns alle gestehen das es eine notwendigkeit sein muss solche register zu ziehen. Es gibt genug raubkopierer und so weiter wo es ubi und vielen anderen keine wahl lässt aber sry leute keiner darg sich aufregen wenn in der heutigen zeit jemand versucht ein werk zu schützen um daraus maximalen erfolg zu ziehen.
Die verweigrung des kaufes hilft da garnichts. Das führt nur zu einnahme verlusten.
Dieses bedeutet (wenn alle so denken) drastische einnaheverlust der spieleschmieden. Folge dessen gibt es aus dieser richtung keine spiele mehr. Grade um AC wäre es schade. Geile reihe, eindeutig 

Mfg heli-homer


----------



## fac3l3ss (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neues Thema: Ubisoft führt den Online-pass ein! *



KILLTHIS schrieb:


> Tja, damit ist Ubisoft für mich endgültig gestorben. *Die AC-Reihe wurde sowieso mit jedem Teil schlechter.*


 Dem ersten Satz kann ich nur zustimmen, den zweiten garnicht 
AC wurde meiner Meinung mit jedem Teil besser, bessere Story+mehr Möglichkeiten (Bei ACB z.B. die verbündeten Assassinen)


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## biohaufen (17. Juli 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:
			
		

> Dem ersten Satz kann ich nur zustimmen, den zweiten garnicht
> AC wurde meiner Meinung mit jedem Teil besser, bessere Story+mehr Möglichkeiten (Bei ACB z.B. die verbündeten Assassinen)
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss



Dito, habe seit Anno 1404 DRM eh kein Bock mehr, obwohl er durch den Patch 1.1 gelöscht wurde


----------

